# Fragrance Oil Review Chart Link



## Hazel

Please help make this a valuable resource for all members by adding your reviews.

Thank you!

View, download, print, and share the Review: https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt

Add a new FO Review:  https://tinyurl.com/yalww2mc

Update an existing FO Review: https://tinyurl.com/y9v5ygod

Add a new Supplier: https://tinyurl.com/y792gzey

Update a Supplier: https://tinyurl.com/ydac2qme

The "How to use" sheet in the FO Reviews contains all these links and more, including a direct email link to the sheet owner/admin so you can contact her directly.


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Very interesting indeed x


----------



## wetshavingproducts

Very cool.

How do we differentiate between different sources and is there a way to make it clear that two reviews are of the same fragrance?


----------



## Hazel

Just click on the tab at the bottom to view different suppliers. You'll see tabs for Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals, Berts, Elements, etc. To see more, use the right pointing arrow to scroll to view the rest of the suppliers.

The fragrance names listed under the specific supplier would be the same FO. If the same FO name appears on a different supplier's page, then it won't be the same fragrance oil and you should go by what the review states on that page. Although, I suppose it's possible FOs might be the same if they came from the same manufacturer. I don't know how many fragrance oil manufacturers there are supplying the soap/B&B companies.


----------



## newbie

THANK YOU, HAZEL!!!!! I've been waiting and waiting for this to become a sticky!

To add to it, just go the bottom empty line and fill everything in, including the name of the scent and your name as reviewer. Every so often, the spreadsheet will update and put everything in alphabetical order and your review will be placed in the proper place. If it's a scent that has another review, it will just go in line under the previous reviews. Make certain you are on the sheet for the proper supplier.


----------



## grayceworks

Very cool! Can we add new tabs if we have a supplier we've tried that's not listed?


----------



## Hazel

You can also click on a FO name, then click "Insert" and there will be a  drop down menu with "Row above" and "Row below". Then just click one to  insert a new row.



newbie said:


> THANK YOU, HAZEL!!!!! I've been waiting and waiting for this to become a sticky!



You're welcome! I didn't think about it because I have the chart bookmarked. Also, I thought it was posted somewhere on the forum in a sticky. I looked but didn't see it so it must have been a hallucination.  I know I've posted the link in the past in some threads.

*@ grayceworks* - You can add a new tab for a supplier. It's the plus sign at the lower left hand corner.

eta: But you probably already knew about the plus sign.


----------



## grayceworks

Just wanted to make sure it was an option for anyone, not just the spreadsheet author.


----------



## Hazel

I didn't think about it. I made an assumption that anyone could add a new supplier. Have you tried to add one?

Also, the spreadsheet author hasn't been on the forum for at least 2 years. She probably wouldn't care.


----------



## Obsidian

All the times I looked at this and didn't realise you choose different suppliers:shifty:


----------



## WhackySoaper

Very nice chart, Thank you


----------



## snappyllama

Holey Moley.  I wish I knew about this when I was ordering fragrances for melt and pour!

Y'all are simply awesome. :clap:


----------



## green soap

This is great, thanks hazel!  I had not seen this until now.  I suppose it lives in the cloud and anyone can add to it?  I have a few from candlescience, but also from Camden Grey which I don't see.  I will try to navigate the spreadsheet and see if I can add a supplier.  This is if I figure adding reviews to the existing ones...not a spread sheet user. 

I did add reviews to Candle science, will continue with the other one later...


----------



## green soap

It is not that hard after all.  I was able to add a tab for CG and will fill in the FO I have as time permits.  Great resource!


----------



## Hazel

Thank you for adding to it!


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Where do I post a topic or question? X


----------



## IrishLass

Sheila Pullar said:
			
		

> Where do I post a topic or question? X


 
 If you are asking how to add to the review list, here is a great post by fellow-member Newbie on how to do that:




newbie said:


> To add to it, just go the bottom empty line and fill everything in, including the name of the scent and your name as reviewer. Every so often, the spreadsheet will update and put everything in alphabetical order and your review will be placed in the proper place. If it's a scent that has another review, it will just go in line under the previous reviews. Make certain you are on the sheet for the proper supplier.




 As for posting a question, the best place to do so is in the fragrance section here on the forum (instead of on the review list).


 IrishLass


----------



## SunWolf

Very helpful chart.


----------



## zolveria

*FRAGRANCE CHART flash point and total heat of lye*

AS I  read some of these reviews. I wonder 2 people use the same  Fragrance Oil with different results. 
People what we needs is The time of temp when adding the fragrance oil.
I wonder if it is a temperature issue here.  I have had this darn batch of green leaf and bamboo that i love to death. because it stick well and last a long time in the bar and on your skin. 

im wondering if lowering my temp to room or lower will help this fragrace not accelerate. I am think that it has something to do with the Flash point of th Fragrance.  Looking back the  Green Leaf and Bamboo flash point was 176 I am pretty sure that after the lye my batter was pushing 200 or more.


any  Ideas has anyone experience this ? or tried it


----------



## lionprincess00

zolveria said:


> AS I  read some of these reviews. I wonder 2 people use the same  Fragrance Oil with different results.
> People what we needs is The time of temp when adding the fragrance oil.
> I wonder if it is a temperature issue here.  I have had this darn batch of green leaf and bamboo that i love to death. because it stick well and last a long time in the bar and on your skin.
> 
> im wondering if lowering my temp to room or lower will help this fragrace not accelerate. I am think that it has something to do with the Flash point of th Fragrance.  Looking back the  Green Leaf and Bamboo flash point was 176 I am pretty sure that after the lye my batter was pushing 200 or more.
> 
> 
> any  Ideas has anyone experience this ? or tried it


200 is really high to soap. I don't take my soapy temps ever...but I feel the outside of my stainless steel bowls. Safe to touch and softly warm from the outside means safe to blend for me. 200 is smokin. I'd pull back to soaping at 80-120 degrees if you're newly starting out, and or taking temps. All recommendations are normally in the 80-120 range. What made you soap so high? You run the risk of a lye volcano at 200  degrees F I fear...


----------



## zolveria

*8 years*



lionprincess00 said:


> 200 is really high to soap. I don't take my soapy temps ever...but I feel the outside of my stainless steel bowls. Safe to touch and softly warm from the outside means safe to blend for me. 200 is smokin. I'd pull back to soaping at 80-120 degrees if you're newly starting out, and or taking temps. All recommendations are normally in the 80-120 range. What made you soap so high? You run the risk of a lye volcano at 200 degrees F I fear...


 
however this one fragrance is 
IN HP is lovely. 2 months and scent stick well. 

I was at the 130 range. everything went well until i added this Forsaken scent. this is my down fall the first time i was at 100 both oil and lye 
My kids love it. I normally wait to both are room temp also then if i need to i heat the bowl up with hot water to speed things up SMH. this is the second time i use this scent. SMH.

also did i mention the batter was taking its time to trace at 130 TILL THE fragrance. Im giving this fragrance on last shot at room temp. if it does it again hence it the darn FO that it. it will just have to stay with my lotions body butter and body wash. nay for the soap.


----------



## jules92207

I'm not sure why you would need to ever reheat anything up, cooler the better unless you have hard oils clumping up, but have you tried adding your fo to your oils before you add your lye water? If you aren't doing anything crazy you can just blend and pour. Saves me a lot of headache.


----------



## zolveria

No I have always waited till trace. I do add my TD or  half of  my buttermilks juice etc the oil first then add the lye. I will try adding the FO to the batter first. was not sure if it would kill the scent   .. 
Thank for the advice. will give this FO another try tomorrow.


----------



## jules92207

Temperature will be important, a low flash point fo/eo will burn off if your oils are to warm so wait till oils are room temp before you add the fragrance, blend well, then add your lye water. I hope that helps!


----------



## lionprincess00

Sorry! I see _after_ adding the fragrance you were pushing 200.....after adding lye water to oils. My apologies!


----------



## Hazel

Flash point is just the temperature at which a fragrance or essential oil gives off enough vapor to be ignited. It doesn't necessarily correspond to volatility or acceleration when added to a soap batch. The ingredients used in manufacturing would have more effect. When I have a temperamental FO/EO, I soap at a cooler temp or just HP the batch. 

shunt2011 shared a good description about flash point. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=468638&postcount=2


----------



## dwolanin

*Missing reviews*

Does anyone know why so many FO reviews are missing from the chart? Especially from WSP section. I read this chart almost daily and all the sudden Poof half is gone!
Thanks.


----------



## snappyllama

Since it's open for anyone to update it, someone could have accidentally deleted posts.  I checked to see if I had a back-up on my personal drive, but I don't have one. 

I'll try to remember to take a back-up once a week. I don't want to lose everyone's reviews.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I just added Mikes Fragrances N More. I'll be updating it as I purchase more fragrances.


----------



## Hazel

dwolanin said:


> Does anyone know why so many FO reviews are missing from the chart? Especially from WSP section. I read this chart almost daily and all the sudden Poof half is gone!
> Thanks.



How many were there? I looked and saw 69 FOs listed for WSP.


----------



## dwolanin

Yes it goes to 69 but there is a lot missing before that. Like 2,3,4 are gone. 6, 10, 11 are gone and so on... I don't know how to save a copy of it or I would.


----------



## Hazel

I see what you mean. I didn't even realize a lot were missing. I just scrolled down to see the final count. This is very strange. I looked at some others and saw Nature's Garden also had some missing. The only thing I can think of is someone deliberately deleted them. Perhaps whoever did the reviews decided to remove them for some reason?

eta: Click on "File", scroll down to "Download As" and then choose which format you want to save to your computer. I tested this and it worked. Maybe someone had saved it before the deletions were done and could fill in the missing info.


----------



## dwolanin

Thanks Hazel, I'm going to try it.


----------



## IrishLass

I'm peeved! I just saw that my review of WSP's Sugared Spruce is gone! :evil:


IrishLass


----------



## RiverRose

I went back and added some of mine that I was pretty sure I had on there before. I don't understand what someone could gain by deleting reviews.


----------



## green soap

RiverRose said:


> I went back and added some of mine that I was pretty sure I had on there before. I don't understand what someone could gain by deleting reviews.



I am not saying this is what happened, but the only ones who would 'gain' from such deletion would be the manufacturers and distributors, if the reviews were negative...none of mine were erased so if you remember what you wrote, can you confirm if they were negative reviews?

Now, just because they would benefit from such deletion, does not mean they did.  I think it is more likely they were erased by accident, by someone not so familiar with spread sheets.  However, if they are deleted sporadically, and they happen to all be negative...well....?

I will not be using this resource as I am switching to 100% essential oils, but I have a few more to contribute, mainly from Camden Grey.  I will wait until someone confirms that they are backed up.


----------



## RiverRose

I don't think all of mine were negative, but some certainly were.


----------



## IrishLass

My Sugared Spruce review was very positive (it's one of my favorite FOs).



			
				green soap said:
			
		

> I think it is more likely they were erased by accident, by someone not so familiar with spread sheets.


 
That would make sense to me. 


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207

Very likely just that. The nature of this forum does not make me think it was intentional.

I'll be happy to fill in my reviews too.  Promise.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you, jules!

I'm sure you all are correct that it wasn't intentional. I just wondered because I was looking for a specific name and couldn't find her reviews. I just wondered if she had deleted them. I don't remember how many she had but I know it was quite a few. I was also wondering how one person could delete so many accidentally. Sorry people - I'm just a cynical person.


----------



## jules92207

Nothing wrong with that Hazel! A little cynicism never hurt.


----------



## newbie

Brambleberry is entirely gone!!! There is no sheet on it at all anymore. There were a ton of reviews on it too. Sorry, but that many reviews culled and an entire company's sheet gone seems far more that just accident.


----------



## galaxyMLP

It was there less than a week ago though!


----------



## newbie

Doesn't mean someone didn't erase it this week. I don't know how someone could go in and erase so much without realizing they were wreaking havoc. Maybe I'm even more cynical than Hazel.

Hazel, can admins see who used a thread or link?


----------



## green soap

This is no longer looking 'accidental'.


----------



## lionprincess00

I can open it in Google chrome on my cell and see everyone's. I see the sugared spruce from Irish lass and all of bb.


----------



## jules92207

Oh my gosh, did I do it somehow?! That is the only supplier I entered some reviews? I looked like it was there when I was done. Oh my gosh I am so sorry if I somehow did it.


----------



## lionprincess00

Really Jules, I dont see how. I am not sure but I can open it in Google chrome and internet browser on my phone and see everyone else's reviews. No blanks on wsp, bb is there, Irish lass's review she was upset over. I don't know what I can do to help, but if someone has an idea I'm willing to try and help.


----------



## Hazel

Don't panic! Bramble Berry is still there - at least it looks like it's all there. Someone had changed the name of the spreadsheet to Nature's Garden and had erased the supplier name from the first box. I changed the spreadsheet name to "Fragrance Oil Reviews" and typed Bramble Berry into the first cell. However, the first two FO names are missing. Hopefully, lionprincess and snappyllama remember what the FOs were and can re-type the names. I'll have to check through and see if other supplier names got deleted. It also appears that the reviews are there on other sheets but the FO name is gone. Since they are alphabetical, it might be possible to figure out the FOs.

Unfortunately, we can't see who used the spreadsheet since it's stored on google.

green soap - I just don't know what to think now. I'd prefer to go along with jules92207's belief that members wouldn't do this but we have had some unhappy members who have either flounced or were banned. Really, really unhappy members. Just last month I received an "unfriendly" PM from a member who hadn't been here for months. She came on, sent the PM to me and hasn't been back since then. She's not the only one who has returned to take jabs at us. I just don't know if any of them would be that vindictive to delete reviews. After all, it would hurt more members than it would admins/mods. 
(Yes, we're seriously outnumbered by members.  

 )



jules92207 said:


> Nothing wrong with that Hazel! A little cynicism never hurt.



I disagree. Cynicism can hurt if taken to the extreme of not trusting anyone's sincerity or motivations. Cynicism can also involve contempt towards others and a pessimistic view of life. Cynicism can devolve into misanthropy and then I'll end up a little old lady barricaded in a house with 49 cats. Then the neighborhood kids will make fun of me and call me Crazy Cat Lady. Which is sooo wrong - 49 isn't too many. Now 50 cats would be crazy.

Actually, Crazy Cat Lady would be a great username and I wish I had thought of it when I joined. I think someone may be using that username now.

*eta: *I saw lionprincess00's comment after I posted. I went to check and couldn't find IrishLass' review. Perhaps using Chrome makes a difference so I sent the link to my sister. I asked her to check on Chrome to see if these missing reviews really aren't missing.


----------



## lionprincess00

Oh yeah I do. The love it or hate it...fresh snow lol. I fixed it


----------



## newbie

Weird. I use chrome too. I'll go recheck. There were unquestionably gaps in one of the company's reviews- the one with numbers missing. Checked. Many are still missing form WSP's for sure.


----------



## jules92207

Well I just went in and it's still there. I see one of my reviews but not another one, which is probably an error on my part when I entered it. I don't know why newbie doesn't see it though. Strange.


----------



## lionprincess00

I have 68 reviews for wsp including irish's. I tried uploading my screenshot but it won't. I always upload from my photobucket, but it is freezing on the upload for some reason. 
Not sure how many used to be on wsp.


----------



## newbie

I must be under a curse.

Seriously, though. Look at the numbering on the WSP page. It starts with 5 and there are many numbers missing.


----------



## lionprincess00

I sent you what I took screenshots of. maybe I'm misreading...I am struggling posting pics on here right now. Had trouble pming someone a second ago too.


----------



## jules92207

I see all 1-68 for WSP. And I'm really loving this thing. I need to order some new scents and this is seriously helping.


----------



## lionprincess00

Holy soap it uploaded!
But...it is a blurred mess. It's midway down.


----------



## Hazel

dwolanin said:


> Yes it goes to 69 but there is a lot missing  before that. Like 2,3,4 are gone. 6, 10, 11 are gone and so on... I  don't know how to save a copy of it or I would.



Thanks for the pic, lionprincess. However, I'm still not seeing the ones which dwolanin mentioned as missing when I go onto the spreadsheet. 'Tis a puzzlement.



jules92207 said:


> Oh my gosh, did I do it somehow?! That is the  only supplier I entered some reviews? I looked like it was there when I  was done. Oh my gosh I am so sorry if I somehow did it.



Heh heh heh! We have someone to blame. :twisted:

Seriously, it wasn't you because there are problems on other pages. My sister checked on Chrome. Reviews are still missing so I don't know what's going on. I'm too tired to think anymore so I'm going to toddle off to bed. Good night!


----------



## lionprincess00

Hazel said:


> Thanks for the pic, lionprincess. However, I'm still not seeing the ones which dwolanin mentioned as missing when I go onto the spreadsheet. 'Tis a puzzlement.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh heh heh! We have someone to blame. :twisted:
> 
> Seriously, it wasn't you because there are problems on other pages. My sister checked on Chrome. Reviews are still missing so I don't know what's going on. I'm too tired to think anymore so I'm going to toddle off to bed. Good night!



2,3,4,6,10,11 I have too...this is 1-14, sorry for the blur. I've sent them to newbie clearer...


----------



## newbie

This is just freaky. I am on chrome and here's what I see. These two screen shots are the whole thing. YOu can see there is no 1-4 or 16-20 and others are missing too! What the heck?


----------



## galaxyMLP

Is it possible that you have to be signed into google or be using a google device (chrome) to be able to see some peoples additions? Maybe some people changed their privacy settings without knowing it would effect a shared document? Its the only thing I can think that can explain some people seeing reviews and others not?


Eta: I'm logged in and see all the BB reviews and 68 wsp reviews with no skipping. Not sure if that's all of them though.


----------



## dwolanin

Oh wow, Some can see all of them? What's going on? I'm on Chrome Heck I thought you had to use chrome to use any google Documents. And to think I was thinking it was a disgruntled soaper. lol. 
Unless those haven't updated.....And the mystery continues....


----------



## dwolanin

Hang On! I just checked it and everything is back to normal. I started clicking on buttons and its fixed but I don't know what I did!! If I did anything at all..This is to weird. I do know that I am making a copy right now before it messes up again!


----------



## IrishLass

dwolanin said:


> Hang On! I just checked it and everything is back to normal. I started clicking on buttons and its fixed but I don't know what I did!! If I did anything at all..This is to weird. I do know that I am making a copy right now before it messes up again!


 
Yay! I see my Sugared Spruce review! 

I wasn't able to last night, but now I can! 

I would love to be able to know what caused all the weirdness, but for now I'm just happy that all is fixed!


IrishLass


----------



## Hazel

Holy Aroma, Batman! They are back!

Commissioner Gordon can turn off the bat signal now. 

Batman sign by dinochickrox: To page


----------



## Gren

Most of the reviews/notes deal with CP soap...are we non-soapers allowed to put up reviews?  I stick to body butters, hand creams and sugar scrubs, but I'd love to post my thoughts on some fragrances.  In fact, I've got a ton of stuff from SOS and notice that there are only a few oils reviewed from them.


----------



## Hazel

Absolutely! Just make sure you post the product you used it in so no one gets confused and thinks your review is about soap. Thank you for mentioning it! :grin:


----------



## nsmar4211

Do you want beginners posting on these? I've had acceleration issues with two fragrances so far....


----------



## galaxyMLP

nsmar4211 said:


> Do you want beginners posting on these? I've had acceleration issues with two fragrances so far....


 
I think anyone who has made a batch with a FO should consider adding it to the list! Beginner or not! Its all useful info. Plus, what accelerates for your recipie may not in others and visa versa. The more information with an FO, the better.


----------



## dixiedragon

I would love to see as many people as possible adding reviews!


----------



## Hazel

This is weird. Everyone's posts are from 6/17 and I just received an email notification about replies today. A little bit slow....

Anyway, everyone is welcome to post and we appreciate people taking the time to help improve the chart. All reviews add information and it doesn't matter the level of expertise. Also, some people may not have the same results. People who soap cool or RT may state an FO was fine but people who soap at higher temps may report acceleration.  That’s why it’s helpful to have different people review the same FO.


----------



## KristaY

Is anyone else having trouble with the spreadsheet today? Normally when I open it, Peak is the first shown for me but I can easily navigate to other FO companies and scroll through the FO names. Today it goes to Aroma Compound and nothing else. All navigation buttons are gray so I can't click on anything, also there's no scroll bar at the bottom to see any other companies. Is it me or the spreadsheet?

ETA: After playing around I realized the only thing I could click on is the green "sheets home" button at the left of "Fragrance Oil Reviews". It took me to the home page and from there I could open the doc. I don't know if the link address has changed or if it's me but this is the only way I could get the whole spreadsheet to open.


----------



## galaxyMLP

That happens to me when I use internet explorer 9. Google docs is no longer compatible with IE9 so you have to use Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## KristaY

Thanks galaxy! That's my problem then so I'll switch over for google docs.


----------



## kumudini

Today I googled soap fragrance oils and a paid link came up first. It's Wellington fragrance. Is anyone familiar with it?
ETA: never mind, I just found a thread on this topic


----------



## Hazel

I've heard of Wellington but I've never purchased from them. Hopefully, someone who has purchased from them will see your post. You could also search for the company name and see if people discussed them in the past.


----------



## shunt2011

Vkumudini said:


> Today I googled soap fragrance oils and a paid link came up first. It's Wellington fragrance. Is anyone familiar with it?
> ETA: never mind, I just found a thread on this topic


 
I've purchased from them as they are local to me.  At first the FO's I purchased were okay I founhd a few I really liked.   A year later I re-ordered a couple and had nothing but trouble.  They riced and separated and I couldn't bring them back together even trying to hot process them when I couldn't bring them together with all the stickblending in the world.   So threw them away and never went back.

I know there have been some that had good luck with them but I've found other suppliers that are much more reasonable and workable.

Their Raspberry Patchouli was quite nice.


----------



## kumudini

shunt2011 said:


> I've purchased from them as they are local to me. At first the FO's I purchased were okay I founhd a few I really liked. A year later I re-ordered a couple and had nothing but trouble. They riced and separated and I couldn't bring them back together even trying to hot process them when I couldn't bring them together with all the stickblending in the world. So threw them away and never went back.
> 
> I know there have been some that had good luck with them but I've found other suppliers that are much more reasonable and workable.
> 
> Their Raspberry Patchouli was quite nice.


 
Thank you so much shunt, for your detailed reply. Since I am not going to go crazy with FOs,  I will stick to the few tried and tested ones from likes of nurture, BB and WSP. Thanks again, much appreciated.


----------



## DeeAnna

I added my reviews today of these Nature's Garden FOs:

Autumn Woods
Bamboo and White Grapefruit
Country Garden
Fresh Cut Roses
Honeydew Pear
Sweetgrass
Teakwood and Cardamom

HTH! --Dee


----------



## zolveria

*Aztec Candle Making*

JUST ORDERD 5 of their FO.

Dragon Blood

Fierce

Earth ( Nag Champa )

Japanese Cherry Blossom

Sandle wood

will update once they arrive tomorrow . Dragon Blood will be the first one.


----------



## osso

Just updated some from AHRE.


----------



## northwoodsgal

*fragrance chart database additions*

I just did a couple additions to WSP sheet. I have many many fragrances from different suppliers that I have kept notes on, so I will update this chart as I have time hanging around on computer. It's an invaluable resource! So grateful to all the contributors!


----------



## dwolanin

*More reviews missing*

Been checking BB reviews since last night and almost all have disappeared :cry: It seems to only be on the BB page. Although I haven't checked all. Has anyone else seen this or is it just me?

Thanks!


----------



## DeeAnna

Rows 79 through 120 on the BB worksheet have been set to a row height of zero. The info is there ... just not visible. I can't figure out how to change the row height so I'm hoping someone else can advise.


----------



## kchaystack

DeeAnna said:


> Rows 79 through 120 on the BB worksheet have been set to a row height of zero. The info is there ... just not visible. I can't figure out how to change the row height so I'm hoping someone else can advise.



Someone had filtered the sheet so that only snappy's reviews were showing.

I reset the filter.  check now.


----------



## DeeAnna

Oh, gosh! I didn't think of a filter. Nice job, KC. Thanks!


----------



## kchaystack

DeeAnna said:


> Oh, gosh! I didn't think of a filter. Nice job, KC. Thanks!



No problem.  I work with spreadsheets a lot as a programmer, so I have learned over the years to look for certain things.


----------



## snappyllama

Ack, sorry. I probably  left a filter on when I was looking for something. 

I'll try to remember not everyone is as autofilter happy as I am and undo them when I'm done.


----------



## KristaY

I'd like to add another page to the spreadsheet for Indigo Fragrances. Am I allowed to do this? Also, I noticed on some of the pages the first row is set so when you scroll down you always see Supplier, Method Used, Discoloration, Acceleration, etc. But on others it scrolls as well. I have no idea how to make row 1 stay put. Any advice/help is appreciated!


----------



## kchaystack

KristaY said:


> I'd like to add another page to the spreadsheet for Indigo Fragrances. Am I allowed to do this? Also, I noticed on some of the pages the first row is set so when you scroll down you always see Supplier, Method Used, Discoloration, Acceleration, etc. But on others it scrolls as well. I have no idea how to make row 1 stay put. Any advice/help is appreciated!



The first row not moving is called freezing a row.

If you click on the 1 in the first row to select it, then  View -> Freeze -> 1 row you can set it to stay at the top of the page.  

You can do the same for the columns, so the name of the FO is always shown and does not scroll off when you move to the right.


----------



## DeeAnna

Krista -- I set up a new sheet for Indigo Fragrances for you. I also "froze" the top row of all the worksheets that didn't already have that row frozen. You get to this command through the "View" menu. Hope this helps.


----------



## KristaY

Thank you so much KC & DeeAnna! I really like the idea of freezing the 1st column as well. I'm forever scrolling right and left to read more review info but  not knowing what FO it is. I'll head over to the spreadsheet now....


----------



## Navaria

Just added a bunch of NG and EB&B reviews. Don't know how much good they will do, I haven't met a scent yet I haven't like at least a bit lol


----------



## rainycityjen

Added a few new scents to WSP and one repeat review to Indigo. Very cool to see reviews for VA Candle Supply as I just found them.


----------



## Susie

*WSP- Pearberry*

Soap on a stick in less than 5 seconds.  I did not even get to set the timer after I did the bubble check burst.  Why is acceleration not on the spreadsheet?


----------



## penelopejane

Susie said:


> Soap on a stick in less than 5 seconds.  I did not even get to set the timer after I did the bubble check burst.  Why is acceleration not on the spreadsheet?




What did you use?


----------



## Susie

WSP Pearberry.

It got to spend some timeout in an ice bath in the sink to think about what it had done.  It went straight to volcano stage about 1 minute after I smushed it into the mold.


----------



## jules92207

Susie said:


> WSP Pearberry.
> 
> It got to spend some timeout in an ice bath in the sink to think about what it had done.  It went straight to volcano stage about 1 minute after I smushed it into the mold.




Whoa. I think that definitely deserves it's place on the review chart.


----------



## osso

Susie said:


> WSP Pearberry.
> 
> It got to spend some timeout in an ice bath in the sink to think about what it had done.  It went straight to volcano stage about 1 minute after I smushed it into the mold.



Wow, I had only slight acceleration with this one.


----------



## PrairieLights

Love this sheet. It is fast becoming our "go to" to check out new fragrance options. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tyerod

Just found this and posted a few reviews for FOs from WSP.  Dirt, which I love, and Coffee Bean, which morphed in two batches and I tossed the rest of the bottle.


----------



## anjouwu

I just wanted to write a quick thank you to everyone who contributed to this spreadsheet. What an incredibly helpful resource!


----------



## toxikon

I just made an order of almost a dozen new WSP fragrances... will definitely be updating as I use 'em!


----------



## Soapman Ryan

Nice resource, thanks. My only question is: Why isn't there a column for the fragrance percent used? 
That's the biggest problem I run into, not using enough I can barely smell, after curing.


----------



## DeeAnna

Because everyone's nose is different. I don't mind giving the rate I used, but I know it will be too much for some folks and not enough for others. 

In reading a recent thread that you started about the issue of fragrances that seem too weak or fade too fast, it seemed to me that your nose might well be less sensitive than most people's. I doubt you'd be happy with the rates others are using.


----------



## Spunky

Just sent a request to edit so I can add some reviews.


----------



## anjouwu

Spunky said:


> Just sent a request to edit so I can add some reviews.



As have I. 

Changing permissions is clearly the spreadsheet owner's prerogative, but it seems to me the usefulness of this kind of document is predicated on the input of as many FO users as possible. Perhaps someone was routinely deleting columns without knowing it...


----------



## reinbeau

This spreadsheet has been discovered by a group over on FB.  You do have to request permission to edit, I hope.


----------



## dixiedragon

Soapman Ryan said:


> Nice resource, thanks. My only question is: Why isn't there a column for the fragrance percent used?
> That's the biggest problem I run into, not using enough I can barely smell, after curing.


 
I try to remember to put in the amount I used, though I tend think in terms of tablespoons PPO vs %. Many people will put an estimate of quantity in the notes section.


----------



## dixiedragon

reinbeau said:


> This spreadsheet has been discovered by a group over on FB. You do have to request permission to edit, I hope.


 
I haven't had to request permission in the past. I'd love to have more contributors. Whether or not they are SMF forums doesn't matter to me.


----------



## DeeAnna

The more the merrier. I have never had to enter a password or anything -- just access the spreadsheet and edit. I have worried a bit about someone trashing things out of spite or ignorance. Frequent backups would be good!


----------



## wearytraveler

I'm not sure if the sheet is being worked on but I went in just now to add/update a review for Bramble Berry and it seems that a lot of the rows are missing as I only see rows 21, 77, 105, and a few more but not the full list that I remember and I'm not given the option to unhide anything.


----------



## DeeAnna

Someone used a filter and then didn't turn it off when they left the spreadsheet. I've fixed it for you on the BB sheet and have tidied the others as well.


----------



## wearytraveler

I figured that was the case but I don't want to do anything other than add/edit reviews so I wasn't going to mess with it.  Thanks!




DeeAnna said:


> Someone used a filter and then didn't turn it off when they left the spreadsheet. I've fixed it for you on the BB sheet and have tidied the others as well.


----------



## anshika154

Nice idea


----------



## bountifulsoaps

I've always in the past used essential oils but just bought several fragrances from MMS.  I do not know how much to add to a batch.  They seem strong smelling them so I am thinking less than the amount I would add essential oils.  I bought, Eucalptus/Spearmint, Earth, Bergamot/Chamomile, Lavender/Flowers.  Anyone have experience with them.  I can't believe I bought the fragrance Euc/Mint when I have both the essential oils on hand.  Oh well, any help would be great.  They do have a calculator but haven't seem reviews on them.


----------



## shunt2011

bountifulsoaps said:


> I've always in the past used essential oils but just bought several fragrances from MMS. I do not know how much to add to a batch. They seem strong smelling them so I am thinking less than the amount I would add essential oils. I bought, Eucalptus/Spearmint, Earth, Bergamot/Chamomile, Lavender/Flowers. Anyone have experience with them. I can't believe I bought the fragrance Euc/Mint when I have both the essential oils on hand. Oh well, any help would be great. They do have a calculator but haven't seem reviews on them.


 
I can only speak for my products. I generally at 5-6% (1 oz ppo).  My customers like strong smelling soap.   If doing bath and body I usually use 1-2%   Make sure you know the usage rate allowed by checking MMS first.


----------



## dixiedragon

I've used the MMS calculator and been pleased with it. I also tend to go strong on soap and medium on leave-on products.


----------



## Soapmaker145

bountifulsoaps said:


> I've always in the past used essential oils but just bought several fragrances from MMS.  I do not know how much to add to a batch.  They seem strong smelling them so I am thinking less than the amount I would add essential oils.  I bought, Eucalptus/Spearmint, Earth, Bergamot/Chamomile, Lavender/Flowers.  Anyone have experience with them.  I can't believe I bought the fragrance Euc/Mint when I have both the essential oils on hand.  Oh well, any help would be great.  They do have a calculator but haven't seem reviews on them.



Their Bergamot&Chamomile is one of my favorites.  It is a light scent in soap and it comes back when wet.  I pour at 1oz per pound of batter (~6%) but you could go with 1oz ppo.  I also have tested the Lavender/Flowers, also poured at ~6%.  It is a light lavender floral in the Tassi lavender family as opposed to the French variety.  It is nice but I smell some notes that make me think synthetic right away.  This could be my nose.  You may not smell them at all which would make Lavender Flowers a nice floral FO.  Neither discolored or accelerated on me.   

Never tried the other 2.  I'm curious about Earth.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## bountifulsoaps

Thank you I'll go medium to strong and let you know how they turned out.  I did try the Lavender flowers in a small lotion bottle and it was pleasant.  Like you though I think I smell synthetic.


----------



## bountifulsoaps

The MMS EARTH is great.  I blended it with Virginia Cedarwood and it smells just as I wanted.  I did not like MMS Sandalwood/w Vanilla mainly it turns out anything sweet like vanilla is my problem.  I felt Bergamot/Chamomile was to expensive if you have to use at 6% you might as well buy the essential oils.  I did the lavender flowers which I like but again I will use only the essential oil in the future.  I really only used essential oils and had hoped to use a few fragrances to make the soap cheaper but I do not think they are cheaper and I can smell a synthetic in all but the Earth.


----------



## lisele

I was just checking this list for Aroma Haven/RE scents, and the sheet for is it gone! It was last on the spreadsheet July 6, and one I've checked before for purchases so I was specifically looking for it. I'm not sure if anything else might be missing in the current sheet or what else may be out of order - someone more familiar with it can check hopefully? Don't think I can restore anything. I'd hate to have anything gone and no one notices!


----------



## Rusti

lisele said:


> I was just checking this list for Aroma Haven/RE scents, and the sheet for is it gone! It was last on the spreadsheet July 6, and one I've checked before for purchases so I was specifically looking for it. I'm not sure if anything else might be missing in the current sheet or what else may be out of order - someone more familiar with it can check hopefully? Don't think I can restore anything. I'd hate to have anything gone and no one notices!



Looks like in the edits someone anonymous deleted it around the 7th of this month. I found it, copied it and pasted it back. I do not know how complete it is.

(ETA: Saved a copy of the workbook into my own Google drive as of today.)


----------



## reinbeau

This is why we need to have more control over how this file is accessed.


----------



## Rusti

reinbeau said:


> This is why we need to have more control over how this file is accessed.



Agreed. I'm not sure what the solution is at this point though. A google form, maybe, that dumps into a spreadsheet, accessible to *view* with a link, but I'm not sure if you can make the form differentiate between sheets in a workbook like the document is set up right now. Research is needed.


----------



## KristaY

DeeAnna's now the moderator of the spreadsheet so hopefully she'll be able to fix the problems. I went in search of something for Nature's Garden on the spreadsheet earlier today and found a small handful of reviews, when I know there were A LOT last time I looked.


----------



## DeeAnna

Update -- I finally, finally figured out yesterday who the owner of this doc is. Turns out it's not the original guy who created the doc -- I think that's who the SMF admins had tried to contact with no response. 

I sent the current owner an email asking if she was willing to transfer ownership, and (YAY!) she kindly did that late last night. So now I can actually do more than just clean up messes and do backups.


----------



## anjouwu

Great news. While I believe 99% of users are honest and helpful, you've always got to contend with that 1% who might ruin everything. Glad this resource is being preserved!


----------



## IrishLass

Oh happy day! That's wonderful news! I can't for the life of me figure out how you were able to figure out who the owner of the doc was, but excellent sleuthing! Thank you so much, DeeAnna!







IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna

I simply lucked out, Irish Lass. Honest. I was about to give up, but thought I'd muck about one more time, and I got lucky.

I find Google Docs to be easy to use for simple stuff, but difficult to understand the more complex stuff. The Help files are sometimes so simple that they're basically not helpful at all.

Anyways, I created a form today that could be used to submit FO reviews. I'd like others to have a voice in how it's set up, so I'm asking for your input. Here is a link to the form: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/12IbsJRfqAyuXFAUs3q0hffoZh0ed1cIPF7gbcLIrvho/edit?usp=sharing Only those who have this URL can access the form for now -- it's not available to the general public.

You can edit the questions and answers in this form as you see fit. Or you can comment in this thread and I'll make the changes to the form. Either way works for me.


----------



## DeeAnna

I'm now the owner of the SMF Fragrance Oil Review sheet. <gulp!> as well as the creator of the proposed entry form for FO reviews (see my previous post for the link).

If you want to see how the entry form will look to a person who is filling it out, look in the upper right corner for the symbol of an eye -- the preview button. If you click that, it will open a new window with the form as it would be used by a regular person, vs an editor person.

At the moment, the form is all one long continuous page. It can be broken up into separate pages by adding "sections" to the form. I'm all ears to hear if you think it should be broken up and if so, where you'd add the page breaks. Tell me more in this thread! (Please don't add sections to the form, however. I'd like to focus on editing the content at the moment.)


----------



## DeeAnna

*Permissions changed for accessing the FO Review sheet*

After reviewing the edits made for the past several months, I have decided to change the permissions for the FO Review sheet. 

*Anyone with the link to the sheet can view the sheet just as before, but anonymous users can no longer edit the sheet.* The link to view: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uh-yaTdRf1M/edit?usp=sharing&authkey=CMTEtswL

*If you want to also make changes to the sheet as you have done in the past, please PM me with your email address.* I will enter your email address to the list of authorized editors. Then you can use the link to view and directly edit the sheet as normal. 

Which brings me to ask another question -- 

*Should there be a posting limit and a time limit before new members can have direct editing access?* I'm thinking something like the restrictions for posting a member ad in the Member Classifieds forum: "...active membership of at least 6 months and ... a minimum of (50) posts..."

I don't want to limit access any more than necessary. But the problems of unlimited access are getting more serious. I discovered (and restored) a second entire page (Natural Candle out of Australia) that had been deleted about July 1. This is in addition to the deleted Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals sheet y'all restored earlier today. Two entire pages deleted in a week -- arrrggggh! 

I will keep working on the submission form so anyone can submit reviews, even when the person doesn't have editor access. I want the FO Reviews to be as useful as possible to the soaping community while also keeping the information as safe as possible.


----------



## reinbeau

DeeAnna, I messed up your form.  I didn't understand it and now I do.  Sorry!


ETA I guess it's just not obvious where to put your cursor.  I have no idea if my info I just posted 'worked' or not.

ETA again - I do think the access needs to be limited to trusted members of SMF only - and I do like the vetting time mentioned in your post.


----------



## DeeAnna

I think I got it fixed back, Ann. It is tricky, isn't it?  

Changes are automatically saved as you work. If you goof up, the best way to fix it is to do an undo. 

One way to undo is press the "Control" and "Z" keys (Microsoft desktop command). Or, if you look in the upper right-hand corner of the window when you're editing the form, you'll see a column of three dots. If you click on the dots, you can choose "Undo" in the drop-down list.


----------



## reinbeau

DeeAnna said:


> I think I got it fixed back, Ann. It is tricky, isn't it?
> 
> Changes are automatically saved as you work. If you goof up, the best way to fix it is to do an undo.
> 
> One way to undo is press the "Control" and "Z" keys (Microsoft desktop command). Or, if you look in the upper right-hand corner, you'll see a column of three dots. If you click on the dots, you can choose "Undo" there.


Yes it is tricky, but now I know


----------



## KristaY

Happy days, DeeAnna! That was some excellent detective work on your part!

I just read through the form and it looks good. All the info I'd be looking for is there. I just have a couple of questions about it though.

1st, would we fill in the form, submit to you, then you add the info? At least until a member fits the criteria of 50 posts, at least the certain amount of time as a member, etc? This sounds like a full time job to me!

2nd, will we be able to edit (or add to) our reviews? I might review an FO I used 2 days ago but in 2 months my opinion changes.


----------



## DeeAnna

Thanks, Krista!

First question -- yes, that's pretty much the way it would work.

But it may not be hugely complicated. I understand from my reading (not having done it myself) that the data from the forms is accumulated in a file. This file can be downloaded, edited as needed, and then uploaded (or copied and pasted) into the FO Review sheet.

If the job involved hand typing everything from the form into the FO Review sheet, I'd not be too excited about that. I hate transcription. But I don't think this will be necessary, so I'm thinking the job won't be too horrible of a chore.

Second question -- I agree. I also update my reviews from time to time as I get more experience with the scents. 

I'm working on a form for edits too. Here's a link to this form: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/18q6u9UPXsmHAwFmrOyV2qe1lSIMjV8kz-Rb9ggW5dlQ/edit

This proposed form is going to be simpler than the first form for people to fill out, but that up-front simplicity is likely to be more work for me on the back end. I may have to re-think this idea -- it may be better to create an update form that is more similar to the new review form. The more yes-no, multiple choice answers you create in a form, the easier it is to deal with the data. Open-ended essay type questions (as are currently in the draft update form) have to be digested into a format that fits the database.




KristaY said:


> Happy days, DeeAnna! That was some excellent detective work on your part!
> 
> I just read through the form and it looks good. All the info I'd be looking for is there. I just have a couple of questions about it though.
> 
> 1st, would we fill in the form, submit to you, then you add the info? At least until a member fits the criteria of 50 posts, at least the certain amount of time as a member, etc? This sounds like a full time job to me!
> 
> 2nd, will we be able to edit (or add to) our reviews? I might review an FO I used 2 days ago but in 2 months my opinion changes.


----------



## KristaY

Oh, thank goodness! I was picturing you toggling between tabs transcribing or copying/pasting. I feel better it won't be such an enormous undertaking.

I like the edit form. Very simple and to the point. This is the form I'd add more of an essay type response like "it morphed into dirty socks" or "it gradually discolored over 6 weeks to purple", or whatever. So if you only have to copy/paste a few sentences or a paragraph, that wouldn't be overly time consuming.


----------



## Arimara

I think the form is a great idea. I'm glad you are the new owner, DeAnna. That will help keep this database safe for a while longer.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

It would be such a shame if the form had been ruined or deleted by  someone, by accident or on purpose from someone with their own agenda.

So, *thank you *for doing this, DeeAnna! We all understand this will take up some of your free time, and give you some extra work. But I really do appreciate your willingness to take this on! 

I like the edit-form too, easy to read and not confusing, and with the possibility to ask for editor privileges.


----------



## lsg

Thank you DeAnna, for all of your work on the fragrance review sheet.


----------



## jewels621

So brilliant, Deanna! Thank you for your commitment to this wealth of knowledge. I think we all use this spreadsheet a lot....and thanks, too, to everyone who shares such real information about these FO's. We are so lucky to have such passionate soapers  that are willing to share so much!


----------



## Arimara

jewels621 said:


> So brilliant, Deanna! Thank you for your commitment to this wealth of knowledge. I think we all use this spreadsheet a lot....and thanks, too, to everyone who shares such real information about these FO's. We are so lucky to have such passionate soapers  that are willing to share so much!



I'm only now getting acquainted with it. I have several FO's I need to buy and test again to give a better input on and that form would allow me to better do that. I can't type as much these days thanks to my job taking up my hands' usefulness but I still try.


----------



## DeeAnna

*Updated info for the SMF Fragrance Oil Reviews*

Soap Making Forum (SMF) Fragrance Oil Reviews 

View and share the Reviews:	https://goo.gl/UXgVPQ
Note: Old links will also work.

Add a new FO Review:	https://goo.gl/forms/J2HCfKTGYPib8wOt2

Update an existing FO Review:	https://goo.gl/forms/ncG62K2wZiMLKdf82

Add or update a Supplier:	https://goo.gl/forms/zmmBghyyUEpNA2vD3

The "How to use" sheet in the FO Reviews contains all these links and more, including a direct email link to the sheet owner/admin (currently that's me). 

***

After much back-and-forth and to-and-fro, the links and forms listed above are my best effort at creating easy ways to add or update the reviews, provide a list of suppliers, make ongoing maintenance as easy as possible, and, last but not least, prevent damage to the data.

FO reviews and suppliers can be added at any time by anyone, whether they are an SMF member or not. No anonymous reviews will be accepted, however. All reviews will be identified by the person's SMF username or if no username, then by the person's email address.

These updates will be temporarily stored in the pages named "Suppliers new/rev", "FOs new", and "FOs rev". People can view all recent updates by visiting these 3 pages. The admin or editors will review these pages from time to time and move the info to the appropriate pages for the various suppliers.

The separate supplier sheets as they are today do not fit the format of the new forms, so these sheets need to be updated. I promise no data will be deleted; it will just be massaged to fit the new format.

I will not make any changes to the supplier sheets, however, until the forms for updating and adding information are finalized. 

*Please let me know what you think about the new way of adding or updating reviews and any suggestions you have for improvement. 

Deadline to finalize the forms -- October 1, 2017.*


----------



## lsg

Great work.  Thanks DeeAnna!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

This works just great! 

I really like the set-up and the links you included in the doc, it makes it easy to find the links one need for each tasks in mind. We sure are lucky to have you, DeeAnna, thank you : )


----------



## DeeAnna

Latest update for the SMF Fragrance Oil Review --

Post 144 (above) has all the links to the Review and the forms to use for adding new FOs, updating existing FOs, and adding or revising suppliers. 

I haven't received any suggestions for improvement for the new form for adding FOs, but several people have made other suggestions for improvement. One person wanted a way to locate non-USA suppliers more easily in the supplier list. I did so by adding color to highlight those suppliers. Another person was uncomfortable with contributors' email addresses being publicly visible. I now hide the column that contains email addresses on all sheets.

As I get new FO reviews, I'm reformatting each supplier's list of FOs to have the same structure as the forms to add and update FOs. So far, Community Candle, Nurture, Wholesale Supplies Plus, and Bramble Berry sheets have been updated to the new format. 

We've had 6 new FOs added to the Review since my last update. There are currently 66 suppliers listed on the "Supplier" sheet with plenty of room for more. I'd love to see more non-USA suppliers on the list. (hint, hint!)

There are three other people besides me who now have Editor status for the Review -- the previous owner of the Review and two longtime members of SMF. I have had several requests for editor status by others, but I've been encouraging people instead to use the new forms to update and add information. Even I use the forms -- they are soooo much easier and faster!

Limiting who has full access to the Review has essentially eliminated the problems we were seeing earlier this year. These problems included deleted FO names, odd reviews that were incomplete or garbled, sheets that were deleted, confusing formatting changes, passworded protection added to some sheets without good reason, etc. My sincere desire is to allow users as much freedom as possible to research and add to the FO Review, while minimizing the chance of inadvertent mistakes or deliberate vandalism.

As another hedge against trouble, I have added an app to my Google Drive that automatically makes a weekly backup of the FO Review and saves it to my Google Drive space.


----------



## dibbles

I think you have a very easy to use method. Great work getting this list salvaged and preserved - your efforts are appreciated. Would it be possible to have the links made into a sticky though? They will most likely get buried, or in my case, I'll forget where to look.


----------



## toxikon

Nice work! I'll have some new fragrances to add very soon!


----------



## dixiedragon

Deanna - thank you so much for taking the time to do this! I'm sure it's a quite a hassle!


----------



## DeeAnna

This is a sticky thread, but the first post is sadly out of date. I'll ask an admin to update it with the info in the first part of Post 144. 

It's not too much of a hassle now that I've gotten the Google Sheet thing figured out a little more. I was pretty clueless at first and got quite frustrated a time or three. The automated backup app has been a big help -- I'm really bad about remembering to do things like this regularly. 

The most time consuming part now is updating each sheet of FOs to the new format. I'm updating each sheet only when a new review comes in for that supplier, so I'm breaking the chore into littler bites. I've already got 2 of the bigger lists done -- Bramble Berry and WSP. A lot of the others are quite a bit shorter, so they go quicker.

Once a supplier's FO sheet is in the new format, it's just a matter of copying and pasting the info from the add or update sheets into the supplier's sheet. Not too fussy or hard to do.


----------



## dixiedragon

It might be better to unsticky this thread and make a new sticky, with the new info in the first post.


----------



## DeeAnna

Good point. I already PM'ed an admin about making an update. I don't know their policies about creating or updating sticky threads.  I do know some stickies are closed so they  don't have any comments -- it's just the original post. Maybe that's the tack they'll take.


----------



## dixiedragon

IMO this thread would need to be unstickied because then we'd have 2 Fragrance Review Chart threads and that would get confusing.


----------



## godschild

Deanna, please message me your email address so I may send you an fo spreadsheet I made, if you would like it to add to your fo reviews.  <3


----------



## DeeAnna

Thank you, Godschild. I know your input in the FO Review would be wonderful. Thank you for offering!

I am following the old adage, "Many hands make light work" for this effort. I want the FO Review to be supported by many people, each doing a little bit from time to time. That was the goal when the Review was first started in 2010, and it has since grown into an amazingly useful database. I hope it continues to grow and become even more useful as we each contribute a small part to the effort.

To that end, I encourage you to add your reviews to the FO Review sheet. They will be a welcome addition!


----------



## PrairieLights

Ugh. That was kind of tedious. Last time I was able to just add a review to the chart quickly. :-( Yep, I am whining.:cry:


----------



## DeeAnna

PrairieLights said:


> Ugh. That was kind of tedious. Last time I was able to just add a review to the chart quickly. :-( Yep, I am whining.:cry:



Ouch. I'm sorry this is not working well for you. Any suggestions for improvement?


----------



## godschild

Tried to delete my reply but it wouldn't let me so I just edited it to this.


----------



## DeeAnna

A followup to my post on 4 October -- 

If you have problems using the Review, please remember I can't make things better if I don't know any specifics about what is not working well. I am asking users of the FO Review to be a part of the solution by sharing your constructive suggestions for improvement. 

At this point, all I know is someone isn't happy, but I don't know why. If I don't know why, I can't make things better. That's a discouraging place to be in.


----------



## Cellador

I am planning on testing some new FOs tonight & I intend to add reviews using the new process. I'd be happy to offer some feedback.
As of right now, I'm a little confused though. Do I request edit status from you, DeeAnna? Or should I PM/email you with the data for you to add? For instance, one of the suppliers is new & I am unable to view the Supplier Add form- I'm not sure what data is needed.


----------



## DeeAnna

"...Do I request edit status from you, DeeAnna? Or should I PM/email you with the data for you to add?..."

I am strongly encouraging everyone to use the forms rather than ask for editor access or ask me to add their reviews. I'd like this to be as self-service as possible.

The reason for adding the forms to the FO Review is to allow anyone to contribute at any time while still protecting the integrity of the data in the FO Review. We were seeing a lot of problems cropping up in recent months before editor access was restricted. 

The other reason for the forms is to help users create reviews that have a more consistent format. When the FO Reviews could be edited directly, some people were creating reviews that were not especially useful. For example, a review might say the FO was faint, but didn't say how much FO was used. So was it just that the soaper didn't use enough FO in the batch or that the FO didn't stick? Knowing that might make a big difference!

I concede if a person is used to adding reviews in the pre-Form era, it will take a bit of practice to get used to using the forms instead. But I'd like to think using a form will become easier after a time or two, so I ask people to give the forms a fair try.

"...For instance, one of the suppliers is new & I am unable to view the Supplier Add form..."

Oh, gosh, thank you for letting me know!!! I had accidentally made an error that caused the form to not be available to users. The form is fixed now and back in service, thanks to your help. Here is the link to the Supplier Add/Edit form: https://goo.gl/forms/zmmBghyyUEpNA2vD3


----------



## Cellador

"...For instance, one of the suppliers is new & I am unable to view the Supplier Add form..."

Oh, gosh, thank you for letting me know!!! I had accidentally made an error that caused the form to not be available to users. The form is fixed now and back in service, thanks to your help. Here is the link to the Supplier Add/Edit form: https://goo.gl/forms/zmmBghyyUEpNA2vD3[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I just submitted it the New Supplier Form. I think it's very user friendly so far.


----------



## DeeAnna

Thanks, Cellador! I was doing some other work on the FO Review today and have already added your new supplier to the Supplier sheet. I'm glad to see you didn't have any trouble once I fixed my problem. 

Speaking in general -- I don't necessarily incorporate additions and updates to the sheets every day, but I do try to get this housekeeping done at least once a week.


----------



## PrairieLights

DeeAnna said:


> A followup to my post on 4 October --
> 
> If you have problems using the Review, please remember I can't make things better if I don't know any specifics about what is not working well. I am asking users of the FO Review to be a part of the solution by sharing your constructive suggestions for improvement.
> 
> At this point, all I know is someone isn't happy, but I don't know why. If I don't know why, I can't make things better. That's a discouraging place to be in.



Oh my goodness - I am so sorry!!! I did not mean to discourage, but complaining does that, doesn't it? Please accept my apology. I just saw this come through in my email on updates. I will go back and list another fragrance oil and then come back here and be specific. I am 100% in agreement about being part of the solution, not the problem, DeeAnna. Off the top of my head, proving I was not a robot was my greatest frustration. I'd click cars and then it'd give me yet another screen! Argh! But... I will be back with specifics. And if I am the only one who is frustrated, just ignore me! :bunny:



DeeAnna said:


> A followup to my post on 4 October --
> 
> If you have problems using the Review, please remember I can't make things better if I don't know any specifics about what is not working well. I am asking users of the FO Review to be a part of the solution by sharing your constructive suggestions for improvement.
> 
> At this point, all I know is someone isn't happy, but I don't know why. If I don't know why, I can't make things better. That's a discouraging place to be in.



I went in and added Garden Mint by CS. The "prove you are not a robot" thing was not there this time, so that saved time. Adding my email address felt like an unnecessary additional step. It seems any questions could be asked through this site via username. But other than that, those 2 additional steps (one of which did not show up this time) felt like 2 additional steps that sucked my time. Otherwise, because it is all so step-by-step and organized, it did take a smidge longer than tab tab tab, but I do like the organization. Those cars pushed me over the edge...:headbanging: "I am NOT a robot!"

Thank you for taking precious time to organize this list. I find it very helpful, and I do wish more people would share. In the end, it does save us time and money, allowing us a greater chance on narrowing in on the fragrance we are looking for.
SO THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!  And I sincerely apologize for whining. <3


----------



## DeeAnna

Hi, Lisa -- 

Thank you for the feedback -- I appreciate your perspective! I definitely don't think you're whining! 

I understand why the "prove you're not a robot" is annoying. I agree with you. I'll take another look and see if that's an optional thing, but at the moment, I'm thinking it's not. But I promise I'll double check.

Requiring an email address is not strictly required -- that is something I know I can turn on or off. The reason why I currently have this feature turned on is that you don't have to be an SMF member or even have a Google account to submit a new review or update an existing review. I'd like to have a way of identifying people in case there's a question or a problem. 

I also need a good way to identify someone if they submit an update to an existing FO review. I think only the original reviewer should be able to do an update. Since I can't count on all reviewers to have SMF user names, requiring an email addy seemed to be the best way to go to be able to connect a person to a specific review.

I'm open to discussing the pros and cons of this policy. I don't always see all sides of a particular issue, so please share your thoughts.


----------



## bathgeek

Is there a way to find out what reviews I have posted under my user name? I thought I had made a few reviews, but I can't find any of them.


----------



## DeeAnna

bathgeek said:


> Is there a way to find out what reviews I have posted under my user name? I thought I had made a few reviews, but I can't find any of them.



It's not going to be super quick and easy to search for your reviews, Bathgeek, because the reviews are divided up by company rather than contained in a single database.

It is possible, however, to check each company's sheet for any reviews you might have contributed. Here's one way to do this that will be helpful for companies with a lot of reviews:

Click on the tab for the company you want to check. 
Click on any cell that lies in the column of SMF usernames. 
In the menu at the top of the screen, look for the DATA menu. 
Click on DATA and you will see a drop-down list. 
Click on the first pick that says SORT SHEET BY COLUMN ... A-->Z. 
The sheet should then be sorted by SMF username. 
Look for your username. 

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## Cellador

So, I have submitted a couple of reviews, and it's a pretty easy process. The only part that's a little tedious to me is providing all the recipe data. I have to go back to my recipe notes and find all my info to input it into the last page. It won't deter me from submitting reviews, but it does add a little extra time to the process.


----------



## DeeAnna

Recipe info is totally optional, so don't feel any pressure to contribute that if it's a pain or you would prefer to not share that info.

Thanks for the feedback, Cellador!


----------



## DeeAnna

From the start of October through today, 26 new reviews have been added to the FO Review database. Check 'em out! https://goo.gl/HWMasd

American Soap Supplies	Midnight Breeze
Bramble Berry	Ginger Ale
Bulk Apothecary	Orange Chiffon Cake
Candle Science	Garden Mint
Candle Science	Orange Blossom
Candle Science	White Birch
Elements Bath & Body	Calabrian Bergamot and Violet
New Directions Aromatics (US, Canada)	Fresh linen
New Directions Aromatics (US, Canada)	Green Mint
New Directions Aromatics (US, Canada)	White pear and green tea
Nurture Soap Supplies	Cinders
Nurture Soap Supplies	Winter Wonderland
Save On Scents	Brut (type)
Sweetcakes	Woodlands
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Almond & Honey 143
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Autumn Breeze #535
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Black Chamomile
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Burmese Wood
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Coconut & Blue Agave
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Espresso
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Frosted Birch & Juniper
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Lavender Chamomile
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Lemon Lavender
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Rain - Fragrance Formulator #10
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Spiked Cider
Wholesale Supplies Plus	White Gardenia


----------



## isha

Thanks


----------



## DeeAnna

New reviews added since 4 November:

Bramble Berry	Spiced Red Tea
Bramble Berry	Turquoise
Bramble Berry	Fruity Fusion
Bramble Berry	Sultry Black Jasmine

Bulk Apothecary	Roasted Oatmeal Stout FO

From Nature With Love	Sandalwood
From Nature With Love	Vetiver
From Nature With Love	Cherry, Plant Based
From Nature With Love	Apricot, Plant-Based
From Nature With Love	Cardamom & Primrose, Plant-based
From Nature With Love	Cananga Flower, Plant-Based

Nurture Soap Supplies	Rainforest (formerly Jungle)
Nurture Soap Supplies	Somali Soul
Nurture Soap Supplies	Dragon Moon

Save On Scents	Scottish Coast

Wholesale Supplies Plus	Ozonic Fragrance Formulator # 9
Wholesale Supplies Plus	Banana Coconut 

Review updates:

Eroma (Australia)	Moroccan Spice

Thank you to all who have contributed to the reviews!


----------



## bountifulsoaps

Soapmaker145 said:


> Their Bergamot&Chamomile is one of my favorites.  It is a light scent in soap and it comes back when wet.  I pour at 1oz per pound of batter (~6%) but you could go with 1oz ppo.  I also have tested the Lavender/Flowers, also poured at ~6%.  It is a light lavender floral in the Tassi lavender family as opposed to the French variety.  It is nice but I smell some notes that make me think synthetic right away.  This could be my nose.  You may not smell them at all which would make Lavender Flowers a nice floral FO.  Neither discolored or accelerated on me.
> 
> Never tried the other 2.  I'm curious about Earth.  Let us know how you like it.



Earth is my all time favorite.  I do it by itself, I've blended it with patchouli, blended with cedarwood.  I guess I love the dirt scent!


----------



## SoaperForLife

I'm curious why people don't use the soap scent review board?  http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php It is such a great resource....


----------



## mx5inpenn

SoaperForLife said:


> I'm curious why people don't use the soap scent review board?  http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php It is such a great resource....


Because, if I remember correctly, you must create an account with a non-free email.


----------



## dixiedragon

SoaperForLife said:


> I'm curious why people don't use the soap scent review board? http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php It is such a great resource....


 
I use it and it's a great resource. Unfortunately you have to have a paid email account that a lot of people don't have.


----------



## Lin19687

I don't have a Paid email and I have access.

Maybe they changed the rule since 2006?


----------



## IrishLass

Lin19687 said:


> I don't have a Paid email and I have access.
> 
> Maybe they changed the rule since 2006?



According to the written rules posted on her site, nothing has changed, i.e., all registration requests must be made using a paid ISP addy. All others (such as Hotmail, Yahoo, GMail, AOL, etc...) will be discarded. Hmmm... very interesting!


IrishLass


----------



## Lin19687

I have yahoo, always have, no pay.
I have been a member since 2006.  ALTHOUGH, I only posted 5 times from Oct 2006 - June 2007 so this must be an old rule that I would be grandfathered ?  Or maybe I had someone Sponsor me back then as I think it was a closed group ??
I can't remember that far back.
These are my posts
http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/search.php?author_id=1271&sr=posts   Nothing special

I just noticed that that site is not very busy or not many new postings


----------



## DeeAnna

Yes, you may have been grandfathered in, but people since you have had to comply with the "no anonymous email" rule. I probably joined the SSRB around 2013 or 2014, and I know the rule was being enforced then. 

You're right that the SSRB doesn't seem to be very active lately. That's a pity, because it's one of the few resources besides the SMF FO Reviews where people can get decent info about how fragrances perform. Scents get reformulated, so a review for an FO from 2010 might not be relevant to the FO being sold in 2018.

So many sellers don't allow people to leave reviews (Nature's Garden is an exception). So a person has to wade through all the florid word pictures of sunny tropical beaches and fragrant apple orchards, as if all that answers my questions about acceleration, discoloration, etc. And I happen to not be a perfume formulator, so I'd rather know about the aroma in simpler terms that make sense to my nose and me.


----------



## Lin19687

It really is too bad, you are correct, what worked in 2009 will be so different today.

I have notes on FO's from 2004- 2006 about discolor and acceleration.  I would not trust it today and tossed it.  plus I am only going to use EO's now.  Do that is even harder to find what/who's EO's work and is worth it.


----------



## DeeAnna

In 2009, scammers didn't cause nearly the trouble on the internet as they do now. How we use the internet has changed accordingly.

Lily got overwhelmed with all the spam and scams. Restricting access to paid email accounts was the solution she chose to make the situation bearable for her.

It's not just Lily's SSRB. We recently modified how people access the SMF FO Review and for much the same reasons.


----------



## Lin19687

Edit.

I just went to that site.  And I have to say that I don't agree with what the 'rules' are for emails.  They are no longer accurate.  Hope I don't get purged.

Here is what the rules say.
"Free Email Accounts are NOT ACCEPTED during registration. (i.e. Hotmail, Yahoo, Gmail, Live, t-mail, AOL etc. etc.).
Please use your paid ISP e-mail addy.
ISP addy: comcast.com, cox.net, AT&T, Verizon, nc.rr.com, sympatico.ca, shaw.ca, telus.ca, videotron.ca, @mysoapsite.com etc."

Verizon NO LONGER has email and uses AOL.
ALL of the "free email" accounts listed ALSO have PAID subscriptions.
So how does she tell if you have a paid one or free one?  I don't think you Can tell.
I used to have Comcast and that was how I was able to register back in 2006.
I never use the ISP email and had yahoo or INBOX which was free but it not listed.

If you are friends with her, ask her to lift these rules.  They are out of date and now the board is almost defunked due to inactivity.
"Most users ever online was *41* on Thu Mar 06, 2014 11:45 am" I just got this off of there today 

Maybe she doesn't want it busy on there but it is such a sad thing to see a GREAT SITE not able to be accessed.  I think there are a TON of people that would love to have access to this board


----------



## DeeAnna

"...If you are friends with her, ask her to lift these rules...."

I am _not _getting in the middle of this, regardless of whether Lily is my friend or not (she's not, FWIW). While I appreciate your concerns, you're a competent and articulate adult, and it is _your _desire to get the SSRB policy changed, not mine. I think Lily (Lilli?) is on The Dish forum, so check there for her contact info.

I am now bowing out of this particular discussion.

Since 4 November 2017, these fragrance oil reviews have been added to the SMF FO Review (https://goo.gl/HWMasd) --

Bramble Berry Spiced Red Tea
Bramble Berry Turquoise
Bramble Berry Fruity Fusion
Bramble Berry Sultry Black Jasmine 

Bulk Apothecary Roasted Oatmeal Stout FO 

Candle Science Blood Orange
Candle Science Rosemary
Candle Science Lavender 

From Nature With Love Sandalwood
From Nature With Love Vetiver
From Nature With Love Cherry, Plant Based
From Nature With Love Apricot, Plant-Based
From Nature With Love Cardamom & Primrose, Plant-based
From Nature With Love Cananga Flower, Plant-Based 

Nature's Garden Gingered Bergamot 

Nurture Soap Supplies Rainforest (formerly Jungle)
Nurture Soap Supplies Somali Soul
Nurture Soap Supplies Dragon Moon
Nurture Soap Supplies Cream & Honey
Nurture Soap Supplies Winter Wonderland 

Rustic Escentuals Lemondrop Pucker Flavor Oil
Rustic Escentuals Sugared Strawberries
Rustic Escentuals Red Delicious Apple Flavor 

Save On Scents Scottish Coast 

Sweetcakes White Vanilla 

Wholesale Supplies Plus Ozonic Fragrance Formulator # 9
Wholesale Supplies Plus Banana Coconut 

My heartfelt thanks to all contributors and users of the Review!


----------



## Lin19687

Sorry i didn't mean to offend


----------



## DeeAnna

Thank you, Lin. I accept your apology. 

I apologize too, because I know I sound terse. I would like to take a calming breath and make a fresh start.


----------



## Jeanea

I guess I've been hiding under a rock becuase this is awesome. I've been looking for something like this for a while. Thanks


----------



## Lin19687

Anyone know why Gemlite is not on the list?
Curious since their prices are cheap and scents are good


----------



## DeeAnna

Gemlite isn't on the list because so far no one has submitted reviews or provided info about company.

If you want Gemlite added to the list of suppliers or if people have reviews of their fragrances to submit, I'll be happy to help, but I need your input to get the ball rolling. The FO Review sheet has forms for adding supplier info and adding FO reviews. Links to the forms are provided here: https://goo.gl/Nxr95t


----------



## dibbles

DeeAnna, I just tried to add a new review and the link wasn't working for me. Have you had new reviews since the forum change? I may be doing something wrong, but before I always clicked on the link and it opened up the review form.


----------



## DeeAnna

Hi, Dibbles -- Yes, I've had new reviews since the forum updates. The FO Review is completely independent of the forum system, so it won't be affected by any forum changes. I have been doing some maintenance on the Review today, and perhaps that interfered with your ability to access the form. I checked just now and I could get to the "add a review" form without problems. Try again? https://goo.gl/ruCcre


----------



## dibbles

Thank you DeeAnna. That was it - it's working now.


----------



## DeeAnna

Just had someone add Voyageur to the supplier list -- was that you?


----------



## dibbles

DeeAnna said:


> Just had someone add Voyageur to the supplier list -- was that you?



Sorry, I just saw this. Nope, I didn’t add Voyageur. I had a Fragrance Buddy review for Prism (Northern Lights). It’s called Prism on their website, but the bottle says Northern Lights. Soapmaker145 already has a review for it as Northern Lights, so for continuity maybe it should actually be listed with hers. It’s a dupe, and it will pop up on the website when searching either name.


----------



## DeeAnna

Okay -- thank you! I'll keep this in mind when I add your review to the Fragrance Buddy sheet

edit: I changed the fragrance name for Soapmaker's review to Prism to match yours. Prism is the correct name for the Fragrance Buddy FO. Maybe they called it Northern Lights at first, but anyone looking now would find Prism.


----------



## DeeAnna

*Latest updates to the SMF FO Review, https://goo.gl/HWMasd --*

*New FO reviews* added in February:
Aztec Candle and Soap: Heavenly
Aztec Candle and Soap: Rosemary Mint
Bramble Berry: Sultry Black Jasmine
Bulk Apothecary: Honey and Vanilla
California Candle Supply: Lemongrass (new supplier)
Crafters Choice: Berries & Cream
Fragrance Buddy: Prism
Fragrance Buddy: Lily of the Valley
Majestic Mountain Sage: Elements of Bamboo
Rustic Escentuals: Arctica
Rustic Escentuals: Ezra
Soapalooza: Hana No Kaori
Add a new review: https://goo.gl/ruCcre

*FO review updates:*
Save On Scents: Scottish Coast
Nurture Soap Supplies: Persephone's Kiss
Update one of your reviews: https://goo.gl/rPNscY

*Voyageur, Canada, *and *Save On Citric, USA,* have been added to the Supplier list.

*Add your favorite suppliers (non-US and US) to the Supplier list!* Suppliers of EOs and/or FOs are fine. It also doesn't matter whether there are reviews for the supplier's fragrances or not. Add a supplier: https://goo.gl/9bsqDM

*All review sheets have been updated to the new format.* The columns of information for all the Review sheets now match the questions on the new Forms.


----------



## Lin19687

Thanks DeeAnna, 
I just made a huge order and should have it this week.  Once I soap/BB with them I will do that.
I didn't want to just add them if there was a reason they were not on there.
I am surprised that no one has added them since their prices are all around $12 for 16oz.
I used them back in 2006 and they were good.  I even added a few to the Scent review board website back then.


----------



## DeeAnna

For some reason, the shortened URLs for the FO Review have not been working correctly in the past few days. I have no idea why.

The FIRST POST of this thread now contains corrected URLs. THIS POST also contains corrected URLs. Be aware that URLs in the intervening posts may or may not work properly, especially any shortened URLs that start with "goo.gl"

These are the latest, corrected URLs for the FO Review:

View and share these Reviews:    https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt

Add a new FO Review:     https://tinyurl.com/yalww2mc

Update an existing FO Review:     https://tinyurl.com/y9v5ygod

Add a new Supplier:         https://tinyurl.com/y792gzey

Update an existing Supplier:         https://tinyurl.com/ydac2qme​Note: this post has been updated


----------



## DeeAnna

Back in October 2017, Bathgeek asked:


bathgeek said:


> Is there a way to find out what reviews I have posted under my user name? I thought I had made a few reviews, but I can't find any of them.



My original answer wasn't too helpful, but it was the best I could do at the time. I now have an updated answer that is more useful.

Visit the SMF FO Review at https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt

You'll see a new tab at the bottom of the sheet labeled "_All Reviews_". Click on that tab.

Scroll sideways until you see Column Q. The title at the top of this column should say "_SMF Username_".

Move your cursor onto the letter "Q", and then click your right mouse button. A shortcut menu will appear. Choose "_Sort sheet A -> Z_" if you want the A's first or "_Sort sheet Z -> A_" if you want the Z's first.

Scroll down the table looking for your username. All reviews with this username will appear together.​
You can use this method to find other information. For example, you could look for all FOs that start with the word "_Almond_." You would do this by sorting Column B named "_Fragrance_" in alphabetical order and look for "_Almond_."

This sorting method can answer a lot of questions quickly, and it is easy to learn. If this technique doesn't get you the results you want, please let me know what specific thing you'd like to do and I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## earlene

Thank you for that new page, DeeAnna.  It's a great way to search for a review by a specific member.  I have thought of looking for an FO mentioned by someone here, but wasn't sure how to find it on the SMF FO Review spreadsheet.  This is wonderful!


----------



## DeeAnna

earlene said:


> Thank you for that new page, DeeAnna.  It's a great way to search for a review by a specific member.  I have thought of looking for an FO mentioned by someone here, but wasn't sure how to find it on the SMF FO Review spreadsheet.  This is wonderful!


I'm glad it will be helpful to you, Earlene. Sorting by alphabetical order won't be too helpful if you want to use this kind of search to find an FO named "Vanilla Almond Crunch" (to make up a name out of thin air). In that case, you'd want to use a filter instead, which is a little trickier for novices.

It's a bit of a pain to keep a master list of all FOs by all companies and also have separate sheets for each company. Until I figure out a way to make the  master list easier to use by spreadsheet novices, I'll stick with the current system.


----------



## anjouwu

I apologize if this has been discussed (I looked back and didn’t see anything), but Nurture has had to rename virtually all of their dupes over the past six months. Some of the reviews I posted feature names that Nurture no longer uses. For example “Avobath” is now called “Awaken”. Thankfully, Nurture will provide a key to help you find your old favorites and some of the scent descriptions will say “Compare to _____” which can help locate a specific scent.


----------



## DeeAnna

I don't recall this has been discussed before. Even if it has, no apologies required.

There are about 50 reviews currently for Nurture. If you or anyone else have updates to the FO names, please let me know. A post in this thread would work fine for this kind of update or send me a PM or email.

As I've mentioned before, I encourage everyone who uses the FO Review to contribute a little bit to keep the info reasonably up-to-date. If you see something that needs to be updated or corrected, please help out. That way no one gets burned out or feels overwhelmed.


----------



## earlene

I was able to view the spreadsheet yesterday, but today it only gives me this and the first link does not open the reviews like it did yesterday.  It only gives me this:





Is it under construction and making it inaccessible for that reason?  If so, please ignore the above.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~



anjouwu said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed (I looked back and didn’t see anything), but Nurture has had to rename virtually all of their dupes over the past six months. Some of the reviews I posted feature names that Nurture no longer uses. For example “Avobath” is now called “Awaken”. Thankfully, Nurture will provide a key to help you find your old favorites and some of the scent descriptions will say “Compare to _____” which can help locate a specific scent.



It is an interesting point.  I do wonder if they were re-named because they were re-formulated?   And if re-formulated, did/would/could that change how the FO behaves in soap?  I would think, possibly in some cases, perhaps.  And also, if re-formulated, would/could/did that change the over-all characteristics of the FO?  I know I have read that dupes by different companies don't all live up to the original, so would expect something like that is possible with re-formulation also.

Still, it would be a nice addition to the spreadsheet, to have the old name and new name if one exists.


----------



## DeeAnna

earlene said:


> I was able to view the spreadsheet yesterday, but today it only gives me this and the first link does not open the reviews like it did yesterday.



Yes, that's the correct page you should see when you open the FO Review if you use the links I have been providing. It shouldn't matter whether the links are goo.gl or tinyURL shorthand URLs or the full-length URLs -- my goal is to get people to land on this particular overview sheet as the first thing they see when they open the FO Review. If you have used your own saved bookmark in the past, you might have ended up on another sheet, however.





Some tips:

The URLs on this overview sheet don't work if you just click on them directly. If you hover over them with your cursor, a clickable link appears in a little balloon above your cursor. Click on the link in the balloon to go to the URL (middle arrow in my image). This is just how Google Sheets work -- I've had to get used to it too.

The way to see the reviews for various companies is to click on the tabs at the bottom of the sheet (lower left arrow). If you don't see the tab for the company you want to check, use the right and left triangles at the lower right corner (lower right arrow) to slide sideways as needed.

The Review is normally supposed to be in "view" mode only (upper arrow). All that means is you can't make permanent changes to the sheet. But you can still do a lot -- you can sort, filter, print, save, and view the Review as you like; it's just that any changes you make won't be saved.


----------



## earlene

*DeeAnna*, thank you.  I had not seen that page before and just didn't look for the tabs below.  My bad!


----------



## dixiedragon

Suggestion - I think lip balm should be it's own category, vs being lumped in with lotion, etc. Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## DeeAnna

Dixie -- Sure, I can do that. Thanks for the suggestion!

30 april 2018 -- forms have been updated to put "lip balm" as a separate selection


----------



## DeeAnna

*March and April 2018 updates to the SMF FO Review --
*
I have added *tips on using the FO Review* that may be helpful for users unfamiliar with Google Sheets.
*
FO reviews added by users:*
Bramble Berry Pineapple Cilantro
Bitter Creek Candle Supply Inc. Sandalwood
Eroma (Australia) Sand Swept Peach
Majestic Mountain Sage Forks
New Directions Aromatics (US, Canada) Rose Garden

Nurture Soap Supplies 8th and Ocean
Nurture Soap Supplies Caramel Coffee
Nurture Soap Supplies All Souls Day (Day of the Dead)
Nurture Soap Supplies Awaken (Avobath Type)
Nurture Soap Supplies Obsidian

Wholesale Supplies Plus Coconut Orange Cardamom
Wholesale Supplies Plus Apple Brown Sugar
Wholesale Supplies Plus Apricot Honey
Wholesale Supplies Plus Barber Shoppe

*FO reviews updated by users: *
Bitter Creek Candle Supply Inc. Sandalwood

*Suppliers added by users and by me:*
Bitter Creek Candle Supply Inc.
I have also manually added suppliers in Latvia, Poland, Italy, Austria, and Denmark.


----------



## amd

DeeAnna, can you check the submissions for the BCN Sandalwood reviews? I submitted two of them - one for Sandalwood, and one for Sandalwood (BCS Original). These are two different fragrance oils, but when I go to the All Reviews NEW tab, they look like this:




ETA: I may have screwed up the FO names, but please verify  I haven't been in my right mind the last two weeks.

Also, I accidentally flipped some of my review notes around, so I'll go back through the posts here (or the directions on the spreadsheet) to find out how to edit my reviews once the FO names are corrected.


----------



## DeeAnna

@amd -- Can you help me out a bit? I got two "new" reviews from you for BCN Sandalwood. I thought since the names were identical, you intended the second to be an update to the first, so that's how I handled the information when I updated the BCN sheet.

I meant to go back to the All Reviews sheet and do likewise, but obviously missed getting that done -- thanks for catching the difference. To explain, I now have to manually add reviews to the All Reviews sheet as well as add them to the company's sheet. I get a little confused from time to time, especially if DH or the dogs are underfoot or the phone rings. 

Anyways, I'll fix whichever sheet that isn't correct -- lemme know which one, please. Thanks!


----------



## amd

I get confused from time to time - and doing the reviews for these was confusing for me too! I think I was the one that messed them up - rereading what is in the review sheet, I think I did the same review twice (kind of). I've been putting my FO reviews into a notebook and I think I crossed my lines up. (Further proof that I cannot multi-task. No more watching TV and doing FO reviews at the same time!) 

So, let's correct the Sandalwood and I'll do a new review for the Sandal (BCS Original). To verify each column:
Fragrance (correct)
Who will like it (correct)
Type of fragrance (correct)
*OOB: use "strong woodsy and perfume scent"*
Final Scent: (correct)
How much scent: (correct)
Strong? Sticks? (correct)
A/R/S: (correct)
discoloration: (correct)
*Use again: Use second comment "pleasant sandalwood smell and attractive perfume smell"
*
Thanks so much for doing the review charts for us. It is such a valuable tool for me (my pocketbook isn't a fan though...)


----------



## DeeAnna

There is now only one BCN "Sandalwood" review with updates per the previous post. Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## DeeAnna

*May 2018 updates to the SMF Fragrance Oil Review --*

New reviews --
Bitter Creek North Almond Cherry
Bitter Creek North Cupid (Bubbles and Lights)
Bitter Creek North Funnel Cake
Bitter Creek North Crushed Ginger
Bitter Creek North Drakkar Type
Bitter Creek North Log Cabin
California Candle Supply Volcano (type)
Candle Makers Store Sweet Pea

Updated reviews --
California Candle Supply Lemongrass

There are over 1500 reviews in the database, which was started in 2010. About 6.4% of these reviews have been added or updated since July of last year. THANK YOU!


----------



## DeeAnna

*June - August 2018 updates to the SMF Fragrance Oil Review --
*
New reviews --
Aztec Candle and Soap Fresh Cut Christmas Tree
Soap Supplies Oatmeal Milk & Honey
New Directions Aromatics Sweet Pink Sugar
Nature's Garden Cranberry Orange 
Rustic Escentuals Oatmeal Milk & Honey
Rustic Escentuals Winter Linen
Rustic Escentuals Irish Tweed
Rustic Escentuals honeysuckle
Rustic Escentuals Flannel Sheets
Rustic Escentuals Sweet Pea​
Updated reviews --
Majestic Mountain Sage Forks​
Supplier adds --
Lone Star Candle Supply​


----------



## Lin19687

@DeeAnna Can I update that post on NG Orange Cranberry ?  Seems that it needs a LONG cure and then it comes out.  Mine didn't start to come out to my noise till 2+ months cure.
I still won't buy it again but it is coming out.
I mixed it with Fireplace and slowly it is changing the scent every week as it cures.


----------



## DeeAnna

@Lin19687 -- Sure -- can do. Do you maybe want me to add what you said in your last post (217) to the "comments and updates" section in your review? I'd copy and paste your post starting with the second sentence through the end.


----------



## Susie

Thanks for adding Lone Star Candle Supply!  I am waiting to post until I start testing bars, but so far the FOs have behaved as expected.  Some mild acceleration on a couple of florals, one super speedy "plop and pray" on one floral that got an ice water soak to stop the volcano.  I need somewhere to record all my findings so I can refer back to it.


----------



## Lin19687

Sure that would work


----------



## DeeAnna

Lin19687 said:


> Sure that would work



Done. Here's what I added: 

Nature's Garden 
Cranberry Orange
8/25/2018 update: Seems that it needs a LONG cure and then it comes out. Mine didn't start to come out to my nose till 2+ months cure. I still won't buy it again but it is coming out. I mixed it with Fireplace and slowly it is changing the scent every week as it cures. 
Original: 7/18/2018
Update 8/25/2018


----------



## Lin19687

Ty


----------



## amd

@DeeAnna  my  apologies! I had some downtime at work yesterday so I entered my FO Reviews...


----------



## DeeAnna

Hey there, @amd, you've been busy! I'll get your reviews moved to the correct sheets soon -- probably this weekend. THANK YOU!


----------



## Lin19687

@amd you are making me look bad as I have not done my reviews yet.

I promise @DeeAnna when the Holiday is over I will write them all out as I have a ton !


----------



## amd

@DeeAnna  No worries, this time of year is busy. I just felt the need to acknowledge what you do and that I probably just hogged a bunch of your time. 

@Lin19687 I'm probably good for awhile before I use new FO's, so you should be able to catch up!


----------



## DeeAnna

It takes me about the same time to add a few FOs as it does to add a pile of 'em. So no problem!


----------



## DeeAnna

*THANK YOU to everyone who contributed to the SMF Fragrance Oil Review* in this past year. The database now contains a total of 1593 reviews, with 136 new reviews added in 2017-18. I hope the Review continues to grow even better in 2019.

*If you have benefited from the Review, please show your support and appreciation by adding just one new review* this coming year. Everyone's ongoing contributions help to keep this content useful and relevant.

*Since this past August, contributors added 32 new FOs to the Review*, one update to an existing review, and one update to a supplier's address and phone number. A new sheet for Lone Star Candle Supply reviews was added.

*New FO reviews --*
Bitter Creek North FRESH BREWED COFFEE
Bitter Creek North TURKISH HAZELNUT CAFE
Bitter Creek North All Hallows Eve (Bubbles n' Lights)

Bramble Berry Wild Rose
Bramble Berry Ginger Ale

Candle Science GREEN TEA LEMONGRASS
Candle Science VETIVER 

Fragrance Buddy Tarragon Mist (compare to Dirty by LUSH)
Fragrance Buddy Avobath
Fragrance Buddy Black Pearl
Fragrance Buddy Cappuccino Latte
Fragrance Buddy Dark Knight Bay Rum
Fragrance Buddy Celebrity Bath (Rockstar dupe)

Lone Star Candle Supply Nag Champa
Lone Star Candle Supply Magnolia

Nature's Garden FRENCH VANILLA OAK
Nature's Garden WEREWOLF
Nature's Garden CHERRY

Nurture Soap Supplies 8th and Ocean
Nurture Soap Supplies AUTUMN EQUINOX

Rustic Escentuals Clover Fields and Aloe
Rustic Escentuals Salty Sea Air
Rustic Escentuals Hippie Chick

Wholesale Supplies Plus Apple Honey Champagne
Wholesale Supplies Plus Bamboo Teak
Wholesale Supplies Plus GINGERBREAD MEN
Wholesale Supplies Plus Frosted Blue Balls
Wholesale Supplies Plus Lavender Woods & Honey
Wholesale Supplies Plus Sandalwood (104)
Wholesale Supplies Plus Sun & Sand Type
Wholesale Supplies Plus Tuscan Cedarwood
Wholesale Supplies Plus Wild Peach Poppies Type

*Updated FO reviews --*
Nature's Garden Cranberry Orange
*
Supplier update --*
Arizona Soap Supply

ETA -- Added six new FO reviews for Fragrance Buddy that just came in this morning.


----------



## amd

Thanks @DeeAnna for keeping the review chart up and running! It is a much appreciated resource.


----------



## DeeAnna

Every time I update or do maintenance on the Review, there are always 1-5 people looking at it. Three at the moment beides me. It's pretty popular.

I need to take my own advice and write reviews for the FOs I've been using.


----------



## Steve85569

Thank you DeeAnna for the time and effort you put into this. 
I know it takes some effort to do this as well as you do and am truly thankful you do what you do for this forum.
Steve


----------



## dibbles

I don't usually make New Year's resolutions, but this year I will. My resolution - keep better notes and add to the FO review chart. I'm a FO HO so even though I've posted some reviews, I could post so many more! 

I know I refer this chart often. Thank you @DeeAnna - your efforts here are very much appreciated.


----------



## Deborah Long

@DeeAnna  - I know that I've used it several times!  To me, it's an invaluable resource.
@dibbles - FO HO?


----------



## Hendejm

Thanks so much for your effort and time!  I’ll be sure to add some reviews as there a few I’ve looked for but didn’t find. The ones I found were spot on and a huge help!


----------



## DeeAnna

It would be neat to be able to query the database for reviews of fragrances that stick or ones that don't accelerate or whatever. The older reviews were mostly free-form entries, and that kind of structure is tough to work with unfortunately.

But even so, the Review is a nice resource and is much more active than other fragrance resources I know of. For example, the Soap Scent Review Board is not very active anymore, although it is still a good resource for fragrance ideas. It's hard to get registered to access it, however.

There was another resource ... Fragrance Oil Finder, I think? ... that no longer exists. The person who administered and maintained it decided to let it die a year or two ago. That was a great loss. I thought there might be people who would take over the management, but apparently they didn't get the job done.


----------



## Hendejm

I love that idea!  My SQL skills are sorely out of date/practice or I’d offer to assist!


----------



## DeeAnna

I'm not sure it would help if your and my SQL skills were up to date. The issue is more about the way the information in the older reviews is structured ... or rather how it isn't structured.


----------



## shunt2011

Thanks DeeAnna for keeping this up!  You've done an awesome job.  I need to get back into reporting fragrances.  I have quite a few I never reviewed.


----------



## SaltedFig

It is possible to restructure the data, to make it more easily searcheable.


----------



## DeeAnna

Yes, but that assumes the data is there to restructure. In older reviews (those created pre-2017 before I designed forms for submitting reviews), that's not necessarily true. I've done some restructuring already, but lots of the older reviews aren't very detailed.


----------



## Callie

Hi
Am I correct in assuming that the FO review database is based on Excel and therefore not viewable on a mobile device? I am having no luck when trying to view it on my tablet and just wanted to make sure that I wasn't having a brain fade lol.


----------



## DeeAnna

The FO Review is a Google Sheet. It's not Excel, although you can download it in an Excel format if you like.

By "not viewable on a mobile device" are you saying it cannot be viewed at all? If so, please explain more.

Or do you mean you can only see small portions at a time and have to scroll from side to side to see more? If this is the case, that is the normal behavior of a spreadsheet. Spreadsheets don't have a responsive design that allows the information to reformat itself to fit the width of a small screen. Heck, it doesn't even reformat on a large computer monitor -- everyone has to scroll from side to side.


----------



## Callie

DeeAnna said:


> The FO Review is a Google Sheet. It's not Excel, although you can download it in an Excel format if you like.
> 
> By "not viewable on a mobile device" are you saying it cannot be viewed at all? If so, please explain more.
> 
> Or do you mean you can only see small portions at a time and have to scroll from side to side to see more? If this is the case, that is the normal behavior of a spreadsheet. Spreadsheets don't have a responsive design that allows the information to reformat itself to fit the width of a small screen. Heck, it doesn't even reformat on a large computer monitor -- everyone has to scroll from side to side.


Hi DeeAnna
I can only see the first page with all of the url links and info on it I cant navigate anywhere.
I will have more of a play with it today on my laptop and other tablets we have


----------



## DeeAnna

The navigation is done by clicking on tabs at the bottom of the sheet. If you're viewing the sheet in a regular internet browser on your phone or tablet, you might not see these tabs. I use the Google Sheets app that I downloaded from the Google Play store for my android phone. It works much better than a browser. Maybe there's something similar for your device?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.sheets


----------



## Callie

Yes, I was looking for the tabs but couldn't see them. That would be the problem. We have Samsung Android devices at our house? So I will download the google sheets app


----------



## DeeAnna

I hope the app works better for you. Thanks for letting me know about this, by the way. It's good to know when people have questions or run into trouble.


----------



## Callie

.....and we're cooking with gas!
Might be helpful to add a note about installing Google Sheets. It was doing my head in!


----------



## DeeAnna

Done. Again my thanks for making me aware of this.


----------



## melinda48

This is a tremendous resource. Many thanks for making it available. To those who use "Pages" on a mac, just download the tables as cvs comma separated values and open in Pages. Works like a dream!


----------



## DeeAnna

I understand there's also an Apple app for Google Sheets -- https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-sheets/id842849113?mt=8


----------



## melinda48

Yes there is but I prefer to use the Mac applications. They come native on the device and work great. I can save as excel or, in the Pages app, I can save as Microsoft Word.


----------



## LaToya

This spreadsheet has been a huge help!

Thank you!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hello - I added a review about three weeks ago for Candle Science, and another one last night.  I wonder when they might appear on the review chart?
TIA


----------



## DeeAnna

I apologize for not being as prompt as you would like. I'll get the Review updated within this week.


----------



## KiwiMoose

That’s great, thanks DeeAnna. No worries on timing, I just hadn’t used it before so didn’t know how long it usually takes.


----------



## DeeAnna

@KiwiMoose -- I don't have a fixed schedule to be honest. It might be a few weeks or a few months. All new content that I haven't merged into the sheets for the companies is stored in the review, although not in its proper final spot. For all new content, look at the last few tabs titled FO add, FO edit, Supplier add, and Supplier edit.

****

@ Everyone -- here are the fragrance oil reviews added since 20 January --

Candle Science Cassia and Amber
Candle Science Apple Harvest
Elements Bath & Body Patchouli Honey
Fragrance Buddy White Tea and Ginger
Fragrance Buddy Citrus Bath
Majestic Mountain Sage Rhubarb and Sugar Cane
Rustic Escentuals Almond Creme

Dibbles updated the Fragrance Buddy's Lily of the Valley review to say the scent is sticking well in soap at 1 year.

edit: There were no additions or updates to the Supplier list.

Desktop website: https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt
Android app for Google sheets: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.sheets
Apple app for Google sheets: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-sheets/id842849113?mt=8


----------



## amd

I added a few new FO's today. No rush (for me anyways) to get them entered.


----------



## DeeAnna

*Important links for the SMF Fragrance Oil Review *

This "sticky" thread -- https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/fragrance-oil-review-chart-link.47182

Link to the Review itself: https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt
Warning -- Google Sheets is _*not *_a mobile friendly application -- this link is best viewed on a desktop monitor.

If you are using a mobile device, you may be happier if you download and use the appropriate app --
Android app for Google Sheets -- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.sheets
Apple app for Google Sheets -- https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-sheets/id842849113?mt=8

Add a new FO Review: https://tinyurl.com/yalww2mc
Update an existing FO Review: https://tinyurl.com/y9v5ygod

Add a new Supplier: https://tinyurl.com/y792gzey
Update a Supplier: https://tinyurl.com/ydac2qme


----------



## DeeAnna

*FO reviews added since 12 March 2019 --*

Elements Bath & Body Sea Island Grapefruit (Votivo type)

Majestic Mountain Sage Ginger Pomelo

Wholesale Supplies Plus Fudge Brownie
Wholesale Supplies Plus Fresh Picked Pear
Wholesale Supplies Plus Blueberry Lemon Verbena

Bramble Berry Moonstone (now discontinued)

Fragrance Buddy Teakwood Forest 

*THANK YOU* to everyone who has contributed to the review, whether by using it, adding to it, or sharing it with others. I really appreciate your support.


----------



## DeeAnna

*FO reviews added since 2 June 2019 --*

Bramble Berry Apricot Freesia
Bramble Berry Cranberry Sweet 

Bulk Apothecary Ocean Breeze
Bulk Apothecary Apricot Peach 

Candle Science white tea and berries
Candle Science Cypress & Bayberry
Fragrance Buddy Bubble Gum 

Nature's Garden The Perfect Man
Nature's Garden Jamaica Me Crazy 

Rustic Escentuals Ezra
Rustic Escentuals Barber Shop 1920's
Rustic Escentuals Lilac
Rustic Escentuals Honeydew Melon
Rustic Escentuals Cabana Coconut
Rustic Escentuals da lime in da coconut
Rustic Escentuals Black Cherry
Rustic Escentuals Woolen Blanket
Rustic Escentuals Hipster
Rustic Escentuals Arctica 

Wholesale Supplies Plus Barber Shoppe
Wholesale Supplies Plus Mid Summers Night
Wholesale Supplies Plus Sugared Shortbread
Wholesale Supplies Plus Sparkling Limoncello


----------



## SoaperForLife

I'm pretty sure that I requested that Natures Fragrance be added to the sheet several months ago?


----------



## DeeAnna

Yes, you did submit the info about this company to add to the Supplier list, as did Missunnerstood. This company is on the Supplier list now -- didn't you see it? When there are fragrance reviews, I'll create a fragrance sheet for them too. I haven't been creating blank placeholder sheets for companies if there's no data to add.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

DeeAnna said:


> Yes, you did submit the info about this company to add to the Supplier list, as did Missunnerstood. This company is on the Supplier list now -- didn't you see it? When there are fragrance reviews, I'll create a fragrance sheet for them too. I haven't been creating blank placeholder sheets for companies if there's no data to add.


Where is the supplier list. I looked under forums, but didn't see anything that said supplier. It is the vendor forum?


----------



## DeeAnna

@ShirleyHailstock -- It's not in the forums at all. The supplier list we're talking about is contained in the SMF Fragrance Oil Review -- this FO Review is what this thread is all about. Go to https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt  Look for the tab at the bottom of this Google Sheet that says Suppliers. Click on it.

Here's a recap of previously posted info --
*
Important links for the SMF Fragrance Oil Review *

This "sticky" thread -- https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/fragrance-oil-review-chart-link.47182

Link to the Review itself: https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt
Warning -- Google Sheets is _*not *_a mobile friendly application -- this link is best viewed on a desktop monitor.

If you are using a mobile device, you may be happier if you download and use the appropriate app --
Android app for Google Sheets -- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.sheets
Apple app for Google Sheets -- https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-sheets/id842849113?mt=8

Add a new FO Review: https://tinyurl.com/yalww2mc
Update an existing FO Review: https://tinyurl.com/y9v5ygod

Add a new Supplier: https://tinyurl.com/y792gzey
Update a Supplier: https://tinyurl.com/ydac2qme


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

DeeAnna said:


> @ShirleyHailstock -- It's not in the forums at all. The supplier list we're talking about is contained in the SMF Fragrance Oil Review -- this FO Review is what this thread is all about. Go to https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt  Look for the tab at the bottom of this Google Sheet that says Suppliers. Click on it.
> 
> Here's a recap of previously posted info --
> *
> Important links for the SMF Fragrance Oil Review *
> 
> This "sticky" thread -- https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/fragrance-oil-review-chart-link.47182
> 
> Link to the Review itself: https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt
> Warning -- Google Sheets is _*not *_a mobile friendly application -- this link is best viewed on a desktop monitor.
> 
> If you are using a mobile device, you may be happier if you download and use the appropriate app --
> Android app for Google Sheets -- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.sheets
> Apple app for Google Sheets -- https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-sheets/id842849113?mt=8
> 
> Add a new FO Review: https://tinyurl.com/yalww2mc
> Update an existing FO Review: https://tinyurl.com/y9v5ygod
> 
> Add a new Supplier: https://tinyurl.com/y792gzey
> Update a Supplier: https://tinyurl.com/ydac2qme



Thank you. I will look these up.


----------



## DeeAnna

*Fragrance oil reviews added since early January 2020 --*

Sweetcakes ... Ginger Essence
Sweetcakes ... Green Tea
Majestic Mountain Sage ... Green Tea
Majestic Mountain Sage ... Ginger​
There were no updates to existing FOs. 
There were no additions or updates to the Supplier list.​
*Important links for the SMF Fragrance Oil Review *

This "sticky" thread -- https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/fragrance-oil-review-chart-link.47182

Link to the Review itself: https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt

Google Sheets is _*not *_a mobile-friendly application. If you want to use a regular internet browser, the Review is best viewed on a desktop monitor. If you are using a mobile device, you may be happier if you download and use the appropriate app --

Android app for Google Sheets -- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.sheets
Apple app for Google Sheets -- https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-sheets/id842849113?mt=8​
Add content to the Review --

Add a new FO Review: https://tinyurl.com/yalww2mc
Update an existing FO Review: https://tinyurl.com/y9v5ygod

Add a new Supplier: https://tinyurl.com/y792gzey
Update a Supplier: https://tinyurl.com/ydac2qme​


----------



## Cosmo71

I do love this fragrance review spreadsheet. I need to be better about adding my input because I sure do appreciate the input of others.  I like to buy my fragrances in larger bottles but sometimes...without testing that is a mistake.


----------



## DeeAnna

I need to get the Review updated by moving new reviews into the appropriate sheets. You can see the new reviews that have been submitted but not moved to their final spots -- they're on a sheet at the very end of the Review.


----------



## Vicki C

I love this spreadsheet! Reviewers are so creative and descriptive. I agree that Google sheets is not intuitive. I have some reviews to add, too. Someone in another thread mentioned reviewing EOs - a whole different ball game I realize. I have read through this thread but probably missed it - has that been considered? Forgive me if it has been asked / answered.


----------



## DeeAnna

As far as I'm aware, no one has asked to add EOs to the Review.

I think there's a lot more mystery about FOs -- each supplier can have their own proprietary blend. Nag champa from one source isn't necessarily the same as Nag from another.

In contrast, I'd say there's more similarity from supplier to supplier with the EOs they sell. Lavender EO from one reputable supplier is probably going to behave similarly to lavender from another reputable supplier. I'd expect thyme EO from one supplier to accelerate just like thyme from another. There's also the EO Calc -- Find Free Essential Oil Blends - Modern Soapmaking -- that seems to be popular and perhaps fills a bit of the niche that the Review does for FOs.

Not to say EOs couldn't be added to the Review. Just that I haven't perceived people having a strong desire for that.


----------



## Vicki C

DeeAnna said:


> As far as I'm aware, no one has asked to add EOs to the Review.
> 
> I think there's a lot more mystery about FOs -- each supplier can have their own proprietary blend. Nag champa from one source isn't necessarily the same as Nag from another.
> 
> In contrast, I'd say there's more similarity from supplier to supplier with the EOs they sell. Lavender EO from one reputable supplier is probably going to behave similarly to lavender from another reputable supplier. I'd expect thyme EO from one supplier to accelerate just like thyme from another. There's also the EO Calc -- Find Free Essential Oil Blends - Modern Soapmaking -- that seems to be popular and perhaps fills a bit of the niche that the Review does for FOs.
> 
> Not to say EOs couldn't be added to the Review. Just that I haven't perceived people having a strong desire for that.


Thank you- yes agree EOs are less mysterious. Still I find differences between different suppliers - recently bought Himalayan cedar that just didn’t smell the same (or as good) as what I had bought from another company. Even peppermints differ from one supplier to another, I think. Also, I always wonder about the disparities in pricing, why some suppliers seem to have a great deal on one EO but everything else they carry are more expensive than other sites. I think I envision a master spreadsheet with prices, suppliers, shipping costs, notes on the supplier etc. I’ve tried to do this for myself but I quickly get bogged down. Retirement project!


----------



## DeeAnna

*Reviews added to the SMF Fragrance Oil Review since early May 2020*

Aztec Candle and Soap     ... Rain

Bramble Berry     ... Chocolate Espresso
Bramble Berry     ... Yuzu
Bramble Berry     ... Alpine Frost
Bramble Berry     ... Woodland Elves

Crafters Choice     ... Berries and Cream
Flaming Candle     ... Fig Tree
Lone Star Candle Supply     ... Piña Colada
Majestic Mountain Sage     ... Coconut Lime Verbena

Nature's Garden     ... Pumpkin Cheesecake
Nature's Garden     ... Christmas Cabin
Nature's Garden     ... Country Garden

Nurture Soap Supplies     ... Avalon
Nurture Soap Supplies     ... All Souls Day

Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Honey I Washed the Kids*
Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Lavender Woods and Honey Fragrance oil 997
Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Jasmine Vanilla EO and FO blend 504
Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Apple Jack N Peel fragrance oil 148

Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Cotton Candy Twist Fragrance Oil 826
Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Apple Caramel Crunch Fragrance Oil 558
Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Pineapple Cilantro Fragrance Oil 788
Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Cherry Almond Fragrance Oil 132

*Other changes*

One FO review was updated -- Fragrance Buddy's Red Currant
One new supplier was added -- New York Scent

*Important links*

The "sticky" thread that you are reading right now -- Fragrance Oil Review Chart Link
Link to the Review: SMF Fragrance Oil Review

Google Sheets is not a mobile-friendly application. If you want to use a regular internet browser, the Review is best viewed on a desktop monitor. If you are using a mobile device, you may be happier if you download and use the appropriate app --

Android app for Google Sheets -- Google Sheets - Apps on Google Play​Apple app for Google Sheets -- ‎Google Sheets​
Add a new FO Review: Add a fragrance oil review
Update an existing FO Review: Update a fragrance oil review

Add a new Supplier: Add a supplier
Update a Supplier: Update a supplier

*Seeking new admin/owner for the Review*

I have been the owner/moderator/admin of the Review for about 3 1/2 years. It's time for someone else to take on this responsibility and breathe fresh life into this project. As the owner, you would be responsible for managing and maintaining the integrity, accuracy, and usefulness of the Review. If you are interested, please contact DeeAnna in a private message.

Job requirements:

You must be an active SMF member in good standing; maintain a mature, helpful reputation on SMF; and provide ongoing, useful contributions to SMF discussions.

At a minimum, you must be competent with Google Sheets, including the ability to add, delete, and move worksheets, sort data on a worksheet, create filters, use cell formatting, etc. Many of the skills used with Microsoft Excel and similar spreadsheets also apply to Google Sheets, so if you're a skilled Excel user, you will be able to easily transfer your skills to Google Sheets.

An improvement you might want to consider is to move the Review data to a platform that functions something like Google Sheets, but is easier for people to use and more mobile friendly.


----------



## AliOop

Hello @parciparlahome and welcome to SMF. Just a note about responding to other's posts... it is good to check the date of the post, and whether the person is still active on SMF (you can usually see their last active date by hovering over their name). In your case, that post was from 2015, and the person has not been on the site for over a year. So, she is not likely to see your response.

Regarding essential oils being body safe: only some of them are. Some of them are not skin-safe at all, while others are only safe in small amounts. It is always best to check the safe usage rates on EOCalc.com, or for less common oils, in the Tisserand book, "Essential Oil Safety."

When you get a chance, please introduce yourself to us in the Introduction thread. We love to welcome newcomers!


----------



## LisaBoBisa

DeeAnna said:


> *Reviews added to the SMF Fragrance Oil Review since early May 2020*
> 
> Aztec Candle and Soap     ... Rain
> 
> Bramble Berry     ... Chocolate Espresso
> Bramble Berry     ... Yuzu
> Bramble Berry     ... Alpine Frost
> Bramble Berry     ... Woodland Elves
> 
> Crafters Choice     ... Berries and Cream
> Flaming Candle     ... Fig Tree
> Lone Star Candle Supply     ... Piña Colada
> Majestic Mountain Sage     ... Coconut Lime Verbena
> 
> Nature's Garden     ... Pumpkin Cheesecake
> Nature's Garden     ... Christmas Cabin
> Nature's Garden     ... Country Garden
> 
> Nurture Soap Supplies     ... Avalon
> Nurture Soap Supplies     ... All Souls Day
> 
> Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Honey I Washed the Kids*
> Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Lavender Woods and Honey Fragrance oil 997
> Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Jasmine Vanilla EO and FO blend 504
> Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Apple Jack N Peel fragrance oil 148
> 
> Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Cotton Candy Twist Fragrance Oil 826
> Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Apple Caramel Crunch Fragrance Oil 558
> Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Pineapple Cilantro Fragrance Oil 788
> Wholesale Supplies Plus     ... Cherry Almond Fragrance Oil 132
> 
> *Other changes*
> 
> One FO review was updated -- Fragrance Buddy's Red Currant
> One new supplier was added -- New York Scent
> 
> *Important links*
> 
> The "sticky" thread that you are reading right now -- Fragrance Oil Review Chart Link
> Link to the Review: SMF Fragrance Oil Review
> 
> Google Sheets is not a mobile-friendly application. If you want to use a regular internet browser, the Review is best viewed on a desktop monitor. If you are using a mobile device, you may be happier if you download and use the appropriate app --
> 
> Android app for Google Sheets -- Google Sheets - Apps on Google Play​Apple app for Google Sheets -- ‎Google Sheets​
> Add a new FO Review: Add a fragrance oil review
> Update an existing FO Review: Update a fragrance oil review
> 
> Add a new Supplier: Add a supplier
> Update a Supplier: Update a supplier
> 
> *Seeking new admin/owner for the Review*
> 
> I have been the owner/moderator/admin of the Review for about 3 1/2 years. It's time for someone else to take on this responsibility and breathe fresh life into this project. As the owner, you would be responsible for managing and maintaining the integrity, accuracy, and usefulness of the Review. If you are interested, please contact DeeAnna in a private message.
> 
> Job requirements:
> 
> You must be an active SMF member in good standing; maintain a mature, helpful reputation on SMF; and provide ongoing, useful contributions to SMF discussions.
> 
> At a minimum, you must be competent with Google Sheets, including the ability to add, delete, and move worksheets, sort data on a worksheet, create filters, use cell formatting, etc. Many of the skills used with Microsoft Excel and similar spreadsheets also apply to Google Sheets, so if you're a skilled Excel user, you will be able to easily transfer your skills to Google Sheets.
> 
> An improvement you might want to consider is to move the Review data to a platform that functions something like Google Sheets, but is easier for people to use and more mobile friendly.


@DeeAnna, is it safe to guess no one took over the SMF Fragrance Oil Review admin job? Looks like the Add/Update links have been deleted!


----------



## DeeAnna

I regret I cannot answer that question, @LisaBoBisa. Contact Angie for more information.


----------

